#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-17
<jthan> Hello everyone
 * GeekyAdam waves.
<jedijf> _nomad: re: flux ...nike (just do it), then you can report to us
<_nomad> it crashed and burned for me...
<_nomad> havent dug into it too much yet
<jedijf> that answers that :(
<_nomad> shame, it's a great app
<jedijf> _nomad: you did mean the window manaer right?
<_nomad> no...
<jedijf> manager too
<_nomad> http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<_nomad> it's a program that changes the color temperature of your screen based on time of day
<_nomad> makes it a little easier on the eyes using the computer at night
<GeekyAdam> i thought you were referring to a fluxbox derivitive as well
<_nomad> ah...
<_nomad> nope
<_nomad> should have clarified
<_nomad> its a great app - i use it on linux & mac, but I believe they have it for windows and iPhone/iPad as well
<GeekyAdam> seems like a good idea. we've all tried going to bed after 6 hours in front of the monitor and your eyes won't close
<InHisName> Hello everyone
<MutantTurkey> hello
<MutantTurkey> what's up?
<MutantTurkey> how did the whole thing work out?
<InHisName> I finally found out how to turn off 'hover-click' of mouse arrow.
<InHisName> f.lux seem interesting, 'cept my computer is in basement and NO sun issues there.
<_nomad> hehe
<_nomad> its also great if you are prone to waking early and working
<_nomad> fixes that "too bright" feelin
<_nomad> :)
<MutantTurkey> flux?
<_nomad> yeah
<_nomad> http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<jedijf> _nomad: kinda works in 11.04
<_nomad> yeah, i was using it in 11.04
<jedijf> rmg51: and it has and indicator app up in panel
<_nomad> yep
<jedijf> i saw on the homepage someone asked about 11.10 repo availability
<MutantTurkey> I actualy already wrote this
<MutantTurkey> just very primitively
<MutantTurkey> it just set my display to different settings at a different time
<MutantTurkey> but same concept
<MutantTurkey> glad someone has really well done it
<_nomad> that's pretty cool
<_nomad> i'd like to see software that goes even further in that direction
<_nomad> maybe changing window colors throughout the day, etc.
<_nomad> based on weather
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> you really should just use a light sensor
<MutantTurkey> most phones have them, and computers do to
<MutantTurkey> in fact you could even use the webcam to do polling ever few minutes to get the light level
<MutantTurkey> then adjust to it
<MutantTurkey> _nomad: you might inside or something
<MutantTurkey> wow, skype for linux is actually nicer than the windows version, which I find unbearable
<MutantTurkey> the linux version is very light and simple
<JonathanD> For now, MutantTurkey
<JonathanD> For now.
<MutantTurkey> well now that microsoft owns it...
<MutantTurkey> I dount we'll get anything
<JonathanD> They said they would keep making it.
<MutantTurkey> wow
<MutantTurkey> it is eating my cpu
<MutantTurkey> the video drawing
<MutantTurkey> must be doing crappy api calls
<MutantTurkey> no video accell or anything
<MutantTurkey> even remotely
<MutantTurkey> at lest its multithreaded
<mikedep333> _nomad, thank you very much for that link!
<_nomad> glad you like it
<beta0x64> Skype for Linux will occasionally lock up on me, garble the video, or crash
<beta0x64> it's a big bag of fun in ELF form
<beta0x64> anyone up?
<pavel__> i am
<beta0x64> how are you? :P
<pavel__> im pretty good how are yo
<beta0x64> great I guess
<beta0x64> watching I Survived on hulu
<pavel__> guess?
<beta0x64> yea, I guess
<beta0x64> finished my homework for tuesday and worked a little on an android app
<beta0x64> so I feel good
<pavel__> ah productivity
<pavel__> accomplishment is always a great feeling
<beta0x64> yea it is
<beta0x64> I need to shave :|
<beta0x64> that will be my next feeling of accomplishment lol
<JonathanD> Morning!
<beta0x64> morning
<pavel__> i worked 4 hours today
<pavel__> thats my accomplishment
<beta0x64> lucky dog
<beta0x64> I have 8 hour shifts : :P
<pavel__> i have em pretty often
<JonathanD> I work 30 hour shifts in the mines with 2 hours of sleep in between :(
<beta0x64> oh dear
<beta0x64> JonathanD, you realize there's 48 hours every two days. that leaves 16 hours (48 - 32) unaccounted for.
<JonathanD> beta0x64: We don't operate on this silly day/night cycle, beta0x64
<pavel__>  i gave up on that a while ago
<pavel__> napping is the way to go
<pavel__> time is time
<beta0x64> now that I flip between midnight shift friday and saturday and working evening tuesday and going to class monday through friday
<beta0x64> I feel you pavel__
<pavel__> yeah it catches up with u. it was more difficult in highschool tho
<pavel__> and middle school
<pavel__> thats when i got into computers
<pavel__> and would stay up late
<pavel__> beta whats ur major
<beta0x64> computer science
<pavel__> where at again?
<beta0x64> a small crap university south of pittsburgh
<beta0x64> I shouldn't be so harsh
<beta0x64> california university of pennsylvania. it's a cheap state school.
<beta0x64> http://calu.edu
<beta0x64> I'm just bitter because I had to transfer from the university of pittsburgh for $ reasons, pavel__
<pavel__> aw i understand
<pavel__> im sorr to hear that
<beta0x64> its okay. I'll be in less debt upon graduation.
<pavel__> but i actually have heard of cal  uni in pa
<beta0x64> I just hope I can find work as easily.
<pavel__> yes, and you can always tr to get into upit to get a different degree
<beta0x64> well the cost would be the same
<beta0x64> that's the issue. tuition went from like $20,000 a year to $6,000 at calu
<beta0x64> lol
<pavel__> phew
<pavel__> good deal tho
<pavel__> its a decent school
<pavel__> its a decent school?
<pavel__> oops
<pavel__> i was making a statement not a q
<pavel__> but what do u plan on doing?
<beta0x64> it is a decent school, but you know
<beta0x64> you get what you put in
<beta0x64> I plan on being a java developer.
<beta0x64> Where do I want to go? Great question
<pavel__> i dont like java but im good at it... i think
<beta0x64> it's an academic language
<beta0x64> it's well taught at many schools
<beta0x64> I personally don't like Java either but I don't have much choice
 * pavel__ is selftaught
<beta0x64> if I want to be a PHP/web-backend dev., I would be taken less seriously I think
<beta0x64> the pay-grade is much better for a Java developer. I don't want to go to C or C++ because ... well blah
<beta0x64> at least I know I can code for Java on virtually everything
<beta0x64> and I am starting to explore android devel, which is fun
<beta0x64> essentially I have the most experience in PHP and Java
<beta0x64> I can still code C better than anyone else in Computer Programming I haha
<beta0x64> pavel__, what do you do?
<pavel__> thats because c is better
<pavel__> c++, linux, android/java
<pavel__> i like to fix shit, and always learn new shit
<pavel__> is cursing aloowde here
<pavel__> *allowed
<beta0x64> I dont think so
<beta0x64> but I dont give a shit :)
<beta0x64> I think this channel uses Ubuntu CoC
<pavel__> but either way, im currently enrolled at bucks counnty community college
<pavel__> gen engineering
<pavel__> and i gave up pretty early. think ima just go to trade school for now
<beta0x64> what do you want to do?
<pavel__> i want to work with linux servers
<pavel__> or C++ programming
<pavel__> ideally game programming
<beta0x64> what have you made?
<pavel__> not much
<pavel__> ive played with opengl
<pavel__> realized i need an engine
<pavel__> and have been stuck since
<pavel__> im not a graphic artist so i cant model fast
<beta0x64> can I give you a tip man? I wish I did this earlier while I had that type of specific ambition
<pavel__> yeah, but like
<pavel__> i need a better job to be able to invest money into programming supplies
<pavel__> like beer
<pavel__> and food
<beta0x64> dude I know what you mean. I'm selling gas and cigarettes :P
<rmg51>  morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> Oh, for you early birds, my unity panel came back on with the upgrade.
<InHisName> Have you played with the Metro menu at all yet ?    I prefer Unity way over that other OS major change.
<InHisName> There I said something nice about unity.
<rmg51> Unity, what's that?
<rmg51> I'll stay with xfce
<jedijf> rmg51: do you really like it?
<rmg51> xfce? yep
<rmg51> close enough to the old gnome for me
<rmg51> my email notification app works
<rmg51> and I can add stuff to the panel
<jedijf> looks like you're doing the beginner part next month :)
<MutantTurkey> cant eve nstay away
<MutantTurkey> sta awake
<rmg51> you can't even spell :P
<MutantTurkey> i am trying
<MutantTurkey> honestly I don't get C++ at all. I'll just stay with C
<ssweeny> c++ is da debbul
<InHisName> maybe MutantTurkey should go to the dark side and just go for C# ?
<InHisName> only one char different.
<JonathanD> I hereby announce we are to hold a geeknic at the Philadelphia zoo.
<jedijf> animals in captivity violate CoC
<JonathanD> is that a no then, jedijf
<jedijf> jk
<JonathanD> I actually just opened the CoC page to search for that :p
<JonathanD> you are evil :p
<JonathanD> Anyway, early december
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: avoiding returning my laptop still
<JonathanD> jedijf: december 3rd.
<jedijf> JonathanD: if we're not doing koziar's xmas village that weekend
<jedijf> JonathanD: 1st weekend of the month is grand daughter weekend
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-18
<andrew> Yikes: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/lfsbh/unitys_lens_just_got_a_whole_new_meaning_for_me/
<beta0x64> holy cow
<andrew> Even after trying Unity for a few months when 11.04 came out, I can't any advantages to using it on a desktop over standard gnome (or perhaps xfce, which I need to visit)
<beta0x64> because mark shuttleworth blessed it from space
<beta0x64> duh
<InHisName> is there an equiv to Windows "task mgr" in ubuntu ?     I need to see what's running and ps -ef shows too much and can't tell what's messing with BaseroDiskBurner for it to not start at all.
<beta0x64> I believe System Monitor
<InHisName> perfect.   yep it was running.  I killed it from there.
<InHisName> Used to be along the bottom was all the running apps.  I could click on those to bring them to show on desktop.  Then I could gracefully close app or whatever.
<InHisName> Some running apps show in unity bar, but obviously not all of them.
<InHisName> My trashed up backup machine    is now being 'updated' by alternate CD 11.10.   It wants to re-partition the drive.   How to use the same parts as before:   /boot / and /home    lastly the swap    NOT to reformat but just to rewrite so I get full set of 11.10 and not 3/4 of it and 1/4 of old 11.04  which does not boot.
<beta0x64> dude
<beta0x64> I would just copy everything of value and rewrite
<beta0x64> :[
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> 0/
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> going to come zooing with us?
<rmg51> depends on the day
<JonathanD> Dec 3rd.
<jackson> morning
<rmg51> I have vocal cord surgery on Dec. 1st
<JonathanD> Does this mean you'll come, but be very quiet? :)
<rmg51> I won't be talking for at least a week
<rmg51> I don't really like the idea of going to a social event and not being able to talk
<rmg51> 0/
<rmg51> \0
<rmg51> ^ the total of my conversations
<rmg51> and I still need a ride to and from the hospital
<JonathanD> You could bring flash cards!
<JonathanD> I
<JonathanD> like
<JonathanD> the
<JonathanD> monkeys.
<JonathanD> rmg51: I'm sure someone here can be arranged to take you there.
<JonathanD> to the hosp, I mean
<rmg51> I still have to call a friend of my mom's who can usually take me
<rmg51> others live to far away
<JonathanD> http://geeknic.org/?p=159
<rmg51> I may have to be there as early as 6 am
<JonathanD> Fun :)
<rmg51> I won't sign up, but I may be a drop in
<JonathanD> sign up is mostly so I can email people plan changes.
<JonathanD> and potentially for the group rate thing.
<JonathanD> updated with zoo links
<rmg51> if this was just a "tour" of the zoo I would have no problem with it
<JonathanD> We can do a tour for $5 extra
<JonathanD> per person
<rmg51> if we get together for a social time that leaves me out
<JonathanD> yeah :/
<JonathanD> rmg51: next time? :)
<JonathanD> We'll probably do one in spring.
<rmg51> do it a week later and i will be trying to talk :P
<JonathanD> I don't wanna go much further into dec. Too cold
<JonathanD> 3rd is too cold as it is.
<JonathanD> we'll do it in mid feb. Bring your snow shoes.
<rmg51> I guess I'll just sleep in that day
<JonathanD> Sorry :)
<JonathanD> Would you like me to get you a stick alligator triggery thing?
<rmg51> I still have to wait till after the surgery to know my restrictions
<rmg51> Teddy can talk more then I could
<rmg51> ok, breakfast time
<JonathanD> have fun.
<JonathanD> I am hungry :/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> I have /boot  ,  /  ,  /home, and  swap directories.   ubuntu is 0.7*11.10 and 0.3*11.04 and wont boot, says / is not good.    I now have CD burned with i386.iso for 11.10.   How to KEEP /home ok and not reformat any of the partitions ?    I'm at point  where it seems to demand partitioning.  Not sure of next few steps.
<InHisName> Oh, yes, good morning to you all
<jthan> Morning
<jthan> InHisName: it should allow you to keep your old /home
<jthan> you may lose the rest, not sure. I haven't used the installer in a long time.
<jthan> what do you mean by .7*11.10 and .3*11.04?
<InHisName> That is what I thought too.   It seems to be demanding new partitions.   70% one 30% other
<InHisName> boogered up upgrade
<anduril> Couldnt you just do a manual install with no /home (instead it'll put /home in /) and then when you get setup and logged in you move your home from the internal home to the seperate partition?
<InHisName> Its not my primary compter, just one to fall back to when main is on fritz.
<InHisName> Good thought, anduril
<jthan> anduril: That's actually a good idea, and it didn't cross my mind.
<anduril> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<jthan> But you need to make sure it doesn't reformat your old /home
<anduril> as long as you uncheck that partition in the installer it shouldnt touch it
<InHisName> I have the partitions identified as to which is which
<jthan> Again, the last time I used the Ubuntu installer was probably... 8.x? Maybe 9.x
<InHisName> Been a while for me too.
<InHisName> I thought there was some kind of 'upgrade' option with alternate CD.  But I have not seen it yet.
<InHisName> Just install, live  CD boot and few variants is all.
<anduril> honestly last time I did this was on arch on my netbook but once you get past the install the /home migration is pretty much the same across all distros
<jthan> You still use arch?
<anduril> no it was too much work lol I have crunchbang on the netbook now
<jthan> I was a gentoo user on and off
<anduril> I messed around with gentoo back on my first pc build in like 2001. that was...painful on AMD K6-3 450
<jthan> I could see that happening..
<jthan> once you get your "initial" compiles done, it isn't too bad
<anduril> I think it took 3 days to compile either gnome or X11
<jthan> I used to just let my updates go every night
<jthan> Well I've got a 2.5GhZ quad core and it took me a good 10 hours
<jthan> so don't feel too bda
<jthan> bad*
<anduril> I just put the original case I used out on the curb hopefully someone can use it. Inwin Q500 freakin tank of a full tower. Sadly it'd be too much work to make into a useable tower anymore
<jthan> :-(
<InHisName> tossing some heavy iron, anduril ?
<JonathanD> jthan: go to zoo?
<anduril> yea it was 30+ lbs of pure rolled steel
<rmg51> InHisName: the alt upgrade option is only good if you can boot to the desktop
<InHisName> oh, how disappointing.
<InHisName> Can't boot to desktop, wont boot.
<anduril> what error are you getting? or it just hangs?
<InHisName> Wow, that's some HEAVY case.   I lost lotta desire for it now.
<InHisName> Says / is not good enough to mount.    But it does not say OS missing.
<anduril> can you boot into single user mode and then run a fsck of the file system?
<InHisName> no it can't mount the / and /boot and /home and whatever.
<InHisName> If I say 'manual' mount, I think I get linux running but unsure if any HD spindles are used.  Might all be ram disk.
<InHisName> I tried reading results of  $mount    but nothing familiar.     NO /sda'n'/ something
<InHisName> /dev/sda'n'/
<anduril> are all your partitions on the same hd?
<InHisName> yes
<InHisName> swap too
<anduril> run any tests of the HD to see if its having problems?
<InHisName> reboot live CD to run tests ?
<anduril> I think the live cd really only has a memory tester. you'd want to use your hard drive manufactorers test tool
<anduril> fairly sure ubuntu only reads the smart data and smart...really isnt that smart
<InHisName> Everything was fine until the update mgr got messed up with upgrade.
<pavel__> hello
<InHisName> hello pavel__
<pavel__> whats up
<MutantTurkey> bajaa freshhh
<InHisName> Ghaaaahhh,  doing manual setup for partitions during install, I could not figure out how to set the flags to continue.   Finally gave up and went with guided partitioning.    It auto set them the way I needed them.  Now continuing.
<InHisName> K for keep, no format( /,  /boot,  &  /home).    F for reformat (swap only)
<InHisName> well, pavel__ what's up with you today.   I am on upgrading machine #2 for 2nd time.
<pavel__> well i foiund a 3d library for android that i havent looked at yet
<pavel__> which reminds me, i was so pissed. i have a headless ubuntu box as my home router/gateway, vpn, ftp etc
<pavel__> and its fan broke, so the cpu overheated, and it wouldnt restart. in trying to replace the computer, i brokje a pentium celeron
<pavel__> but ended up using its fan
<pavel__> so its all kosher now
<pavel__> this all happend right after an upgrade
<InHisName> Swell time huh?
<InHisName> I had fan go in my router/firewall/voipphone too.
<InHisName> I overheated and stopped.
<InHisName> *It
<pavel__> yeah, what was convenient tho
<pavel__> is that after i let it kool
<pavel__> it works fine
<InHisName> I changed the fan opps the whole  power supply and gave it a try,  WOW it booted and has been working since.
<pavel__> i was really worreid bc i dont think i have another p4 lying around, and my main other option was to downgrade to a p3
<InHisName> s/opps/oops/
<pavel__> the fan opps?
<InHisName> The supply was toasted.
<pavel__> ooh
<pavel__> i thought there was a simple way to mess with the fans settings
<pavel__> wishful thinking
<InHisName> On newer boxes, you can mess with fan settings.  Change speed to less than max if desired.   Quieter and a tad warmer though.
<pavel__> g2g, bll
<pavel__> bbl
<MutantTurkey> pavel__: I have a p4 if you want it
<MutantTurkey> also have a pentium D @ 3.20 Ghz and a ATI card I have no use for.
<pavel__> hmmmmm, is it a dell? PM me MutantTurkey, i need to go on a run
<pavel__> btw baja fresh is the shit
<pavel__> best soft drink on the market
<InHisName> just what is this 'baja fresh' ?
<InHisName> Oh junk food ?
<InHisName> not sofware app?
<InHisName> System install had issues with one section.  Finished tried rebooting, hung.   Tried recovery mode.  Now booted into prompt.
<MutantTurkey> the mexican place....
<MutantTurkey> thats baja blast
<MutantTurkey> also the shit
<InHisName> Must be gui issue with booting.
<MutantTurkey> pavel__: yeah it will actually be thursday before I get this pentium D.
<MutantTurkey> friend has it for the time being
<InHisName> If I boot recovery and get terminal prompt, is there way to start gui process to see what might be failing ?   Would it be 'startx' or more or something different ?
<InHisName> more parameters
<MutantTurkey> startx
<MutantTurkey> should work by istelf
<MutantTurkey> xinit also works
<MutantTurkey> no params
<InHisName> 'k
<InHisName> Hmmm, maybe worse than I thought.
<InHisName> bash: startx: command not found    also xinit not found
<InHisName> maybe should try for install #3
<MutantTurkey> wow
<MutantTurkey> do you even have xorg installed?
<MutantTurkey> also, in recovery mode are you actually mounting the root fs?
<InHisName> not sure what I got, I'll check and see
<MutantTurkey> because you might just be on the initramfs (i thin)
<InHisName> I thought I was mounting it.
<MutantTurkey> not soure
<MutantTurkey> sure
<MutantTurkey> how did the upgrade break?
<InHisName> One of the steps had issues.  Said I could continue or re-work that step.   Did one re-work still got errors.  So went on and tried that.  NOPE
<InHisName> five dirs have xorg in their paths.   one man page, 3 X11 s, and one /usr/lib
<InHisName> I'll just go ahead and do #3
<GeekyAdam> so, mysql just stopped working for me. when i "sudo service mysql start" it says "job failed to start". ugh.
<anduril> anyone tried a bulldozer system under linux yet?
<InHisName> GeekyAdam: did you check to see if part of it was still running and getting in way of starting ?
<GeekyAdam> InHisName: ps aux |grep sql showed nothing...anything else i should try?
<InHisName> I usually try ps -ef| etc.   may not be any better than aux
<GeekyAdam> same results :(
<InHisName> sorry
<InHisName> power down, & reboot and try to start it  yet ?
<InHisName> Seems to failing to install software correctly.   The Select & install step fails.    I retry but same fail.   So, continue and boot into recovery.  All parts are mounted.   df -h /   gives  39G size,  36G free  so disk is not filling up.   Used is only 990M, may be missing to write a bunch of stuff.
<InHisName> On my main computer I have 48G size for / and 27G used with 19G free.   I think .9G is way too little for / .
<GeekyAdam> looks like the problem lies with my drive being full somehow... 36G in /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs/, except debugfs is an empty directory...wtf?
<pavel__> hello
<GeekyAdam> hi pavel__
<pavel__> anyone know of a wayt to recycle old computer parts
<anduril_> yup take em to a local staples if you're in the US
<MutantTurkey> doesn't jedijf have some hookup to recycle old stuf
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: ^
<JonathanD> I eat old computer prats.
<JonathanD> they are good on tacos.
<anduril_> comcast why you mess up my cablez?!?
<MutantTurkey> AOL, why you still exist?
<InHisName> JonathanD: do computer prats    really taste good ?
<JonathanD> yes.
<InHisName> You should try cablez 'n' pratz, cablez 'n' pratz, cablez 'n' pratz,   oooohhh kinda reminds me of an old dog food commercial.
<pavel__> no like really old
<pavel__> like 20gb hard drives
<MutantTurkey> really old?
<MutantTurkey> like 1000mb hard drives
<jedijf> pavel__: ntr always accepts donations http://ntrweb.org/
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you makin' fun of my supply? :P
 * jedijf actually has a box of 4 giggers
<jedijf> that i *purchased*
<MutantTurkey> ntr thats that
<jedijf> reminder, this team, Ubuntu-US-PA Local Community Team is going for re-approval in #ubuntu-meeting at 4, support of what goes on in here, on the mailing list, in the forums, and elsewhere would be greatly appreciated
<MutantTurkey> for the record, baja fresh was delicious
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: you have to get re approved?
<jedijf> but, I am sure that everyone here has read the email and the forum post about re-approval
<MutantTurkey> ...
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: yes
<MutantTurkey> do you need a show of force or something?
<pavel__> im drinking baja fresh atm
<jedijf> and is a member of the team on launchpad and has, or really wants to sign the CoC
<jedijf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3077663&postcount=1
<MutantTurkey> pavel__: no no no. it's baja blast...
<jedijf> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-pa/2011-October/001184.html
<jedijf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<jedijf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<MutantTurkey> gotcha
<jedijf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/ReapprovalApplication
<MutantTurkey> so all you gotta do is show up
<jedijf> and wait to be grilled
<jedijf> thankfully there should be other teams first, even though i think we should be ok
<MutantTurkey> aren't we a relatively large team for a state?
<jedijf> probably average...200 soemthing doesn't seem that large
<jedijf> we should be at 1k in my opinion
<pavel__> aye it is
<pavel__> idk y but i keep messing that up MutantTurkey
<anduril__> would it help if I show up and say Im installing ubuntu right at that moment? ;)
<MutantTurkey> anduril__: no no no
<MutantTurkey> gotta take the blues brothers approach
<anduril__> drive there?!?
<MutantTurkey> "are you the police?" "No Ma'am we're members of PA LoCo"
<MutantTurkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkaNisbzsLY
<MutantTurkey> relevant
<jedijf> anduril__: what part of the state?
<pavel__> well thats great, my new monitor doesnt work anymore
<anduril__> Harrisburg area. So actually...the "105 miles to chicago" line works since its about 105 miles to philly heh
<jedijf> anduril__: any cplug activity by you?
<jedijf> anduril__: throw a realease party
<MutantTurkey> a tank full of glass, half pace of ciggs, sunglasses on blah blah blah
<jedijf> cplug is re-organizing they'd probably be up for it
<MutantTurkey> 2 weeks till trinity 3.5.13 and I am going crazy trying to fix bugs
<anduril__> jedijf no idea havent gone to any of their activities. And honestly not a huge ubuntu user 0_o it never seems to like my desktop
<jedijf> anduril__: that's ok, it's more about community anyway; fake it
<anduril__> lol
<anduril__> Hey I was the one that went to the millersville thing with a friend :-p
<jedijf> anduril__: awesome, then you are referenced in application!  ty
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: should do a linux event at montco
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: set it up!
<jedijf> I'll announce when the cds arrive
<MutantTurkey> who should I talk to about it?
<jedijf> that building on the left, with the library, or a cool teacher in the new building
<jedijf> across from the library
<MutantTurkey> haha so vague
<MutantTurkey> the new building across from the library, the ATC
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I get the feeling from talking to people who are taking comp sci classes that they are a bunch of Java/ Visual basic heads.
<jedijf> ask
<jedijf> your feelings may be wrong
<MutantTurkey> also not a comp sci student... I will ask
<jedijf> you'll be surprised
<jedijf> just let them know that we exist
<jedijf> http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/
<waltman> MutantTurkey: It depends a lot on the individual program
<jedijf> and the individual, i would imagine
<MutantTurkey>  yeah
<waltman> I'd advise you to take some algorithms/theory courses if you're interested
<MutantTurkey> I am a history major :P
<waltman> Do you know how to program?
<jedijf> what happened to music production?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yes quite well
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: starting a home studio as a side project
<pavel__> id like to b a sound tech
<waltman> MutantTurkey: in java and/or vb? :)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: C, C++, dabbled in python but it is terrible.
 * waltman recommends perl :)
<MutantTurkey> java is not a programming langauge i would like to learn
<MutantTurkey> perl is not a programming language either
<waltman> or possibly ruby, which is a really lovely language
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: wasn't vb only for your *drexel* internship?
<MutantTurkey> all scripting languages
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You're at Drexel?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I worked in the Mac lab
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: working on a math related website
<jedijf> i am just trying to stir stuff up
<MutantTurkey> waltman: did an internship
<jedijf> your perl statement started it
<MutantTurkey> !xkcd real programmers
<waltman> You did an internship *at* Drexel? Most students go the other way :)
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> http://xkcd.com/378/
<MutantTurkey> waltman: i know a professor there. He had a student drop out and so he asked me
<jedijf> waltman: MutantTurkey is still technically in high school, i believe
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: but i'll graduate in december:D
<jedijf> well, based on orange soda, i mean
<MutantTurkey> pending this chemistry class.
<waltman> jedijf: ah :)
<MutantTurkey> probably going to temple though, waltman
<waltman> MutantTurkey: have you decided yet where you're going to college? Ah.
<MutantTurkey> not really decided
<MutantTurkey> I've been at montco for over a year now. so i'll have my assocaites in the spring
<waltman> Well, I still stand by my recommendation of theory and algorithm courses
<MutantTurkey> montco forces you to take many prerequists before learning how to do actual programming
<MutantTurkey> so i am kind of shot on that.
<waltman> (and not just because I'm a PhD student in Drexel's CS program doing algorithms stuff :) )
<waltman> what sort of prerequisites?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: the few intro to programming classes and such
<MutantTurkey> hello world is probably the first six weeks...
<waltman> "intro to programming" doesn't teach you programming?
<anduril__> ah intro to programming or...html for dummies aka art major class
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I am not sure entirely
<MutantTurkey> but the word i have heard is that its pretty much a waste of time
<MutantTurkey> especially since i won't learning anything...
<waltman> No, by "algorithms" I mean learning how to think about the runtimes of sorting methods, np completeness, etc.
<MutantTurkey> right
<waltman> temple surely must have reasonable intro courses
<waltman> The only thing I know they're doing research-wise at Temple is with geographic and mapping software. Some folks have talked about it at PLUG. It sounds like a cool project.
<pleia2> jedijf: loco council meeting soon?
<pvl1> i dont like sorting algorithms
<waltman> sorting algorithms are awesome
<waltman> but they're really just the tip of the iceberg, algorithms-wise
<MutantTurkey> geographic mapping software sounds really dull to be honest :P
<MutantTurkey> leave that for tomtom
<waltman> so what's exciting?
<waltman> robots?
<MutantTurkey> servers
<anduril__> mmm servers
 * pleia2 attempts to grab sandwich before meeting
<MutantTurkey> minimalism -> effeciency
 * jedijf too
<MutantTurkey> whens this meeting?
<anduril__> 4
<MutantTurkey> s/whens/wheres
<waltman> we had a talk yesterday morning with a Drexel ECE prof who's working on ultra-low power systems. Very interesting stuff.
<jedijf> #ubuntu-meeting
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I dunno what else I like. Linux in general
<MutantTurkey> waltman: like ARM based servers?
<waltman> More like how the next generation of boards might be designed to cut down on power consumption.
<waltman> Thing turning bits on and off as they're needed
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I like programming simple things. I hate web interfaces though so I stay away from the internet design/ scripting
<MutantTurkey> anything you'd reccomend for me then?
<MutantTurkey> think of it like this: you are the match.com and mutant turkey is trying to find a partner, except the partner is  an area to study.
<waltman> Well, "simple things" have a tendency to get complex :)
<MutantTurkey> only if you design it poorly
<MutantTurkey> do one thing and do it well is what I see
<waltman> I've taken a bunch of graphics courses here and enjoyed them a bit. There's a lot of math, often a minimal ui, interesting algorithms to speed things up, and you end up with pretty pictures when you're done.
<waltman> computer vision's related to that. Drexel offers a course on computational photography that a lot of students like.
<MutantTurkey> yeah I worked in a lab with alot of people doing that
<MutantTurkey> waltman: not to interested in new fangled stuff
<MutantTurkey> so I don't think I would be much good for getting a degree in it.
<MutantTurkey> much rather be a history professor and brainwash kids with libertarian values :x
<waltman> Well, Temple will also have operating systems and networking courses. Maybe you'd enjoy them better.
<MutantTurkey> maybe so
<MutantTurkey> I think I would
<jedijf> help appreciated i am driving too
<pleia2> sandwich \o/
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: ok
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I am interested in deploying networking solutions for businesses
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: we should have some sort of chant. I SAY US you say PA
<anduril> we should get jackets like a motorcycle gang. fly the colors hehe
<anduril> you werent kidding about a bunch being before pa
<MobileTurkey> argentina?
<MobileTurkey> this argentina guy is pissing me off.
<MobileTurkey> he waits 5 minutes, types 1 sentance.
<MobileTurkey> I don't always type slowly, but when I do, it's in a world wide ubuntu meeting with 200+ people
<jedijf> lag
<jedijf> dialup
<jedijf> crankup
<jedijf> worldwide issues
<MobileTurkey> lewis dots structures :|
<anduril> carrier pidgin connection?
<pvl1> we should start an isp
<MobileTurkey> pvl1: okay, thanks for donating the hundreds of thousands for the startup
<pvl1> i have 4 dollars in my savings :)
<MobileTurkey> I have 5 cents. literally
<MobileTurkey> no job either :[
<MobileTurkey> anyone hiring a strapping young lad to do tedious labor here?
<anduril> you could probably mow my parents yard
<MobileTurkey> sounds really promising in october...
<pvl1> well i have 12 cents in my account
<JonathanD> everyone come to the zoooooooo
<pvl1> i was doing yard work over the summer
<pvl1> and i was getting good under the table jobs
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: do we have team reports?
<jedijf> a couple, but i am covering that with my canned responses, that i am typing on the fly
<MobileTurkey> nice
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: pull over.
<jedijf> i will, eventually
<jedijf> want to at least get into pa!
<anduril> ah huh thats why Win7 wouldnt let me shrink the partition. 10 updates waiting to install
<MobileTurkey> when are we up to do it?
<jedijf> next, after michigan
<MobileTurkey> ok
<MobileTurkey> EVERYONE GO INTO #ubuntu-meeting !!! GO GO GO
<pvl1> i did, y
<MobileTurkey> pvl1: shhhh
<JonathanD>  /698
<pangolin> for a minute there I thought the team wasn't going to get approved.
<pangolin> Congrats!
<pvl1> are there any programming competitions amongst the loco teams?
<MobileTurkey> wooho
<jedijf> i should have left roadmap as solo bullet points
<jedijf> i tried to reference the future with our past events
<jedijf> so the page jumped
<jedijf> we have so much to reference
<jedijf> if i were them, I would have asked why is most philly, and no other regions...but i'll take it
<MobileTurkey> they are clearly concerned with irrelevant things
<MobileTurkey> 0% of people actally care about how the roadmap looks on the team
<MobileTurkey> but the committee wants to see the roadmap, so we have a roadmap
<MobileTurkey> either way the team is going strong
 * jedijf looking up this leogg charachter
<MobileTurkey> who is he?
<MobileTurkey> i though i recognized the paul guy
<pleia2> sometimes I eat giant ubuntu cookies with paultag :d
<MobileTurkey> where are these cookies.
<MobileTurkey> I need some to keep me going while studying for my chem exam
<jedijf> all this team report interest. i was just gonna use loco. for that
<MobileTurkey> that sentance doesn't make sense
<jedijf> so, i guess, kill 'events', use loco dot, and link team report to loco dot
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: loco.ubuntu.com/teams/pennsylvania
<MobileTurkey> ah
<InHisName> During "select and install software"   I see --> retrieving n of 1056 files, it counts up to 1055 then spits out error.    ---> An installation step failed, try again or skip this step.
<anduril> congrats jedijf for getting us reaccpted btw :) had to run to the grocery store so didnt get to say that earlier
<InHisName> "re" accepted ?
<jedijf> i changed page too
<jedijf> anduril: thank you
<anduril> and sleep works on my laptop w/ 11.10 sweeeeeeeeet
<anduril> hmm brightness does not tho. oh well
<MobileTurkey> does 11.10 use the 3.0 kernel series?
<MobileTurkey> its bugging me that i am on 2.6.38
<anduril>  yes
<anduril> Im showing 3.0.0-12
<anduril> though i dont think much changed from the last 2.6.xx to 3.0
<MobileTurkey> much changed.
<MobileTurkey> lots and lots of driver updates and such
<anduril> so why does unity show some icons highlighted when an app is running but others are not?
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: heard of pacman? [jimf@arch_desktop ~]$ uname -a
<jedijf> Linux arch_desktop 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 30 08:53:25 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU E5700 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<MobileTurkey> have I heard of pacman? :D
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: I am running freaking ubuntu
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> oops
<MobileTurkey> its so terrible
<MobileTurkey> I am goin back as soon as I can
<MobileTurkey> I just need to wait for this release first
<jedijf> i am running both
<MobileTurkey> me as well
<jedijf> k
<MobileTurkey> but I haven't setup arch yet
<MobileTurkey> well its setup, just not yet perfect
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: send back the laptop
<jedijf> you're gonna wait and blow it
<MobileTurkey> 2 years?
<jedijf> ok, is this channel still logged
<MobileTurkey> and?
<MobileTurkey> I have to wait until this _release_
<jedijf> the longer it goes, the less likely it goes back
<jedijf> but, then again, duct tape is leet
<MobileTurkey> Nov 1st the day i send it back
<jedijf> power corrupts
<jedijf> cpu power corrupts completely
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: btw, other than the bezel, how is it?
<anduril> whats the laptop?
<jedijf> tricked out lenovo
<anduril> mmm thinkpad
<JonathanD> mmm lenovo /73
<MobileTurkey> its amazing
<MobileTurkey> its really totally absolutely 100% awesome
<MobileTurkey> basically.
<anduril> so why are you sending it back?
<MobileTurkey> anduril: factory defect
<InHisName> Sortof a cracked lid isn't it, MobileTurkey ?
<MobileTurkey> yep
<MobileTurkey> forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/X220-Lid-breaking/td-p/559871
<MobileTurkey> not so good advice i got
<MobileTurkey> anduril: http://imgur.com/nRWa5,Ycm8G#1
<MobileTurkey> studying chemisty :[
<anduril> damn...
<anduril> apparently you study chemistry hard
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> like an animal
<anduril> I mean seriously where you tempting to determine the break point of thermite or something?
<jedijf> his nick is /mutant/ turkey
<MobileTurkey> magnesium lid i think
<anduril> ...so you had relations with your lid?
<MobileTurkey> I refuse to read between the lines
<anduril> well ya might have to if the lid keeps breakin like that cause you'll only be seein every other line ;)
<MobileTurkey> actually the screen is functioning perfectly
<MobileTurkey> I am not sure what you are getting at.
<anduril> normally a break like that in my experience is caused by drop-page or the like and the screen stops working at some point. thats all I ment
<anduril> not saying ya caused it tho :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-19
<anduril> anyways night all :)
<InHisName> I think my problems are burning a CD slow enough to not have installation problems.  Brasero seems to want to burn 28x - 37x  even when I specify 8.0x  !!!
<MobileTurkey> can't you set a option to go slower and also to do a md5 or sha1 sum of it?
<InHisName> Set setting to: 8.0x    ---> avg drive speed: 4338KiB/s(25.2x)   about 3 TIMES faster than my cieling !
<InHisName> OK, Brasero - out, GnomeBaker - out (no speed limit),  Now trying K3B - will limit down to 8x.  As it writes it seems to limited to 6.64x & 7.07x  both below 8x.  Also verifying CD after write.
<InHisName> All done, not hung, eject works.  On to testing the install, now.
<InHisName> Hmmm, the last disk seems to be still writing the install, maybe it's ok too.  Waiting some more......
<MobileTurkey> InHisName: dude get some better software.
<MobileTurkey> or just do a usb install....
<InHisName> needs a motherboard that supports usb install to do that.
<MobileTurkey> dang
<MobileTurkey> how old is that box?
<MobileTurkey> I mean most of my old boxes even support that
<InHisName> Gettin' older every year.   I stumbled onto a Quad core cheap and bought a MB that was being clearanced. And that was several years ago.  2.4Ghz quad.  No reason to upgrade when I have NO income.
<MobileTurkey> me neither
<MobileTurkey> lack of income is pretty crappy
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> wet
<JonathanD> yes
<rmg51> wet morning all;-)
<JonathanD> SOunded like sometihng just blew up
<rmg51> I didn't hear a thing
<InHisName> me neither
<InHisName> only rain drop noises here
<teddy-dbear> morning
<anduril> I can haz ice scream sammawich?
<teddy-dbear> only if you share with me :-D
 * InHisName jumps into the sharing circle too
<JonathanD> It was in bridgeport
<InHisName> too far away for me to hear something from there.
<InHisName> any pidgin experts around ?    I see:  history plugin requires logging      when I start Pidgin.  That is due to a setting that may be incomplete.  Not sure where to find it.
<rmg51> InHisName: look under preferences logging
<rmg51> you can also find it in the top left corner   Options
 * JonathanD looks around.
<InHisName> options>enable logging-checked    not finding preferences nor buddy lists    unity sure hides stuff from old methods.
<rmg51> try alt-tab
<rmg51> see if it's there
<rmg51> I have to ask, how did you get to plugins?
<InHisName> Pidgin is all the chat rooms,  the buddy list is separate but is not running in alt-tab.  I used to click on envelope in upper left and see options - one was to start buddy list.  Not there now (in envelope)
<rmg51> since I'm hot using Unity, not sure I can be of anymore help
<teddy-dbear> silly Unity :P
<fosburg> can MAC postscirpt fonts be installed Ubuntu OS?
<InHisName> My  NetGear WNDR3700 arrived.  Now to fit it into my other routers/switches and to work well together.
<beta0x64> what's up?
<rmg51> me
<beta0x64> ew...
<InHisName> I'm sittin' down
<beta0x64> just kidding
<InHisName> I'm sittin' down
<beta0x64> Interesting!
<beta0x64> not really.
<InHisName> Can a wireless router be configured to act more like a wireless switch ?
<anduril> you mean as a repeater or range extender?
<jedijf> access point
<InHisName> No so same network in wan and out the ports.    i.e.  192.168.101.x   same as my main router assignments to other devices.
<anduril> yes the netgears can be configured that way
<InHisName> Is there a buzz word to search the pdf for ?
<beta0x64> InHisName, what type of router is it?
<anduril> are you hard wiring this router to your other router or you want it to grab wirelessly and broadcast that way?
<InHisName> a, b, g, n    is that the answer you are seeking ?
<beta0x64> InHisName, what exactly do you want to do? Describe your desired response. You may just want to mess with routing tables
<jedijf> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/lanwan/lanwan-basics/30740-how-to-use-a-router-to-add-network-ports
<jedijf> InHisName: ^^^
<anduril> If you're hardwiring your new router to your old one and using the old one as the DHCP server then disable the DHCP server on the Netgear unit and hardware it in. Otherwise if you're wanting to connect the netgear to your other router wirelessly then you need to go into Wireless Repeating Function and set it up there
<InHisName> I have a linux box router -- then -- 16 port 100/10 switch   it want to attach wan to one of these ports and have IPs assigned by dhcp from same network (like a switch could do)
<InHisName> I have read thru 70% of user manual so far.   Down into security stuff now.   Maybe it is after security and before index.
<anduril> Ok I have the WNDR3400...go into LAN Setup, turn off "Use Router as DHCP server," change the Netgear 3700's IP address to something high in the range so it doesn't conflict with something else. Make sure its on the same subnet as your linux router
<InHisName> Ok, starting to make sense with turning off.   I have a wndr3700.  Should be similar.
<anduril> should be netgear changed the interface only on their new top halo model
<anduril> they've get it the same otherwise since like ver 3 of the POS 614 brick model
<jedijf> hey, i think i have that brick
<anduril> :-p it wasnt until their last Linux model (dont remember exacty version but its the same as what I have now just without dual band) that I started recommending netgear again
<anduril> I just hate how their admin page resets the router with the most triviol of changes. ticks the gf off to no end when Im messing around and boom goes the interwebs
<InHisName> Lotta folks like the 3700, many like it better with ddwrt     I thought I'd try with supplied sw first then think about changing.
<jedijf> s/changing/bricking
<anduril> just a word of warning if you're planning on using the USB port for sharing out a drive? Its SLOOOOOOOOW
<InHisName> no, not really
<anduril> hmm Im way down on firmware rev
<InHisName> I was reading the setup manual,   I see the user manual has more useful info in it.
<anduril> who reads the manual? :)
<InHisName> I usually  read / skim to get the gist and get all running.   I'll probably FULLY read the security setup section.  I know too little and can't wing security.
<anduril> there isnt too much to the security section really. Run WPA2 (you have to for decent N performance anyways) and thats that for the most part
<anduril> unless you're planning on doing DMZ (which you wont if you're using it as an access point) or guest networks or port forwarding or the like
<InHisName> do I need to use WPS at all ?  What does it stand for ?
<anduril> thats the quick setup thing if I remember correctly
<anduril> hit a button on the router and a button on the wireless card and it auto sets up or something. never used it
<InHisName> I can skip it for manual setup ?
<anduril> yup
<InHisName> 'k
<InHisName> dinner, l8tr
<anduril> you'll probably also want to turn off NAT Filtering under WAN Setup but Im not 100% on that
<rmg51> InHisName: did you ever figure out Pidgin?
<rmg51> if you didn't here is the way to find preferences
<rmg51> you need the buddy list to be visible
<rmg51> if it's not there click on the envelope on the top panel
<rmg51> Pidgin will show up there
<rmg51> click on it and the buddy list will appear
<rmg51> with it visible mouse over to the left top corner of the menu bar
<rmg51> it will show Pidgin Internet Messenger
<rmg51> when you mouse over it, it will change and show you four options
<rmg51> Buddies, Accounts, Tools and Help
<rmg51> click Tools-Preferences
<rmg51> done
<rmg51> and stop asking questions about Unity
<rmg51> I don't want to boot into Unity unless I don't have any other choice :P
<InHisName> ok I got buddy list to appear.     Looking for what set off the Tools-prefs    not seeing those choices, yet.
<InHisName> Top left of WHOLE screen.   Uggh, keep forgetting it so way far away from the app.
<rmg51> menu bar
<InHisName> I'm in prefs now.  looking thru it.
<rmg51> it's under logging
<InHisName> I clicked it to see how it will do.
<rmg51> your on your own from this point on
<InHisName> Thanks     rmg51
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-20
<rmg51> :-D
<MutantTurkey> i can help too!
<InHisName> Help setup wireless router ?
<rmg51> your to late MutantTurkey
<InHisName> as a switch.    I mostly got that one too.
<anduril> I told ya how to do that! :)
<MutantTurkey> okay
<MutantTurkey> apology
<MutantTurkey> I can help that too
<MutantTurkey> I am all around trouble shooter
 * InHisName yawns - long pdf to read
<MutantTurkey> yeesh
<pvl1> hello
<MutantTurkey> hey pvl1
<MutantTurkey> what's up?
<jthan> Anyone ever read Watership Down?
<InHisName> I might have, but can't remember even the speck of memory.  So long ago.
<InHisName> After 19 install attempts, I FINALLY got one to take.    It kept dying during the retrieve files phase of install software section.  I thought it was due to bad iso, or bad burn or something that could not be read correctly.
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> dude
<InHisName> So instead of trying to keep (salvage) what ever I had on orig partition, I had them reformatted.  Viola, it worked.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: shaking my head
<InHisName> Somehow retrieve 1 to 1056 files must be doing something with the HD.  It never got to the unpacking and configuration parts.
<InHisName> Now to include my original /home back into this virgin build.    I saved it and did not use during build.    Only installed software will be missing.
<MutantTurkey> Happy Cola's are great
<InHisName> that's a brand of cola ?
<MutantTurkey> it's a gummy candy
<MutantTurkey> though I am a die hard RC Cola guy
<MutantTurkey> :|
<rmg51> Morning
<mikedep333> rmg51, morning
<mikedep333> ubuntu has a fix for a bug I experienced
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/841280
<rmg51> morning mikedep333
<mikedep333> (in oneiric)
<rmg51> I haven't upgraded my 2 main laptops yet
<mikedep333> rmg51, I did an in-place upgrade on my server
<mikedep333> and a reformat w/ beta2 on my laptop
<mikedep333> some of the recent updates include fixes for those who do in-place upgrades
<mikedep333> also, the US server seems to be pretty fast
<mikedep333> although I typically use the duke.edu mirror
<rmg51> I did a clean install on a 7 year old laptop and an upgrade on a 4 year old laptop
<mikedep333> the columbia.edu mirror is also pretty fast
<mikedep333> yeah
<rmg51> I use the alt cd for upgrades now
<mikedep333> rmg51, unless you're doing an upgrade to a point release, I'd generally recommend against that
<mikedep333> over the 1st month or so since a new version is released, a lot of updates to fix upgrade bugs are committed
<rmg51> I got 133 updates last night on the 4 year old
<mikedep333> I remember when those upgrading to 9.10 experienced terrible bugs
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> although I think you may need to upgrade directly to the newest updates
<mikedep333> anyway
<rmg51> I have had some bad upgrades through update maneger
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> the only bad upgrade I ever had
<mikedep333> was when a debconf prompt opened in the background
<mikedep333> behind the open window
<mikedep333> I didn't know it was there, and I had to kill the upgrade task
<mikedep333> I also tend to use the CLI to upgrade now
<rmg51> my worst was on the 4 year old
<rmg51> grub didn't install
<rmg51> laptop was unbootable
<rmg51> breakfast time
<rmg51> later
<mikedep333> later
<rmg51> mikedep333: no time to chat at the moment, but keep in mind there is an option with the al cd to check the servers for updates during the upgrade process
<teddy-dbear> morning
<anduril> mornin
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<anduril> mmm bacon
<anduril> I'll give you bacon if you come clean my apartment?
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> I'm perplexed.
<SamuraiAlba> Client I have is diagnosed as mentally retarded.
<SamuraiAlba> Not the issue :)
<SamuraiAlba> His PC is physically clean (Dell Inspiron Laptop), has no virus issues, is hacikintoshed BY him, also runs win 7, he has up to date backups, has all CD's and DVD's for it and his software, and has his pc so organized it's SURE signs of OCD
<SamuraiAlba> *hackintoshed
<SamuraiAlba> How can I reward him for bringing his laptop in for JUST a checkup with NO ssues, and all updates installed before I got to it?
<anduril> You Win the Interwebz certificate?
<SamuraiAlba> Tempting
<SamuraiAlba> I might buy him Reddit Gold, but I know that will lead to him being a raving degenerate like my college IT staff :)
<InHisName> Hi  Bacon, anduril, teddy-dbear, rmg51, mikedep333    Its a great new morning !
<anduril> it is a new morning great has yet to be determined
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: if his Laptop is in such 'perfect' health, why do you think a checkup is warrented ?
<SamuraiAlba> He brought it to me for JUST a checkup
<SamuraiAlba> Of his own free will and hisidea
<SamuraiAlba> *his idea
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya Calvin :)
<JonathanD> Morning.
<anduril> anyone know how much burger king sells PA Ren faire tickets for
<jedijf> anduril: iirc, the most you can get is 5 off
<jedijf> unless you go in drag
<anduril> I've sold myself for less than that ;)
<jedijf> i think that's a 2 dollar kicker
<jedijf> buy one get one is only for certain days
<jedijf> it's on the site
<anduril> yea it lists their online prices and when we're going isnt BOGO so guess I'll call a local burger king to see
<jedijf> i think the numer is 6 dollars off actually, but i don't know why
<jedijf> i bought online the day we went
<anduril> Field of Screams friday night, Ren Faire Sat then birthday party for a friend in York Sat. night ugh gonna be a long weekend
<anduril> still gotta clean too since we have two couples staying here this weekend
<InHisName> If I wanted to change my NIC card speed/duplex settings, where would I go to make those kind of changes ?
<InHisName> I tried network connections and   network folder (settings )   but neither had any of speed / duplex etc of NIC card.
<anduril> your card should auto-detect what the router can do and run that way
<InHisName> But what IF I wanted to force a setting where to go ?
<anduril> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<InHisName> thanks
<anduril> messing with speed settings is ok but I'd be very careful of messing with duplex settings that can lead to weird issues
<InHisName> Yes, true especially if left in wrong setting.
<pvl1> hello
<JonathanD> hi pvl1
<pvl1> whats up
<JonathanD> Nothing here.
<JonathanD> sitting in a meeting.
<pvl1> where do u work?
<JonathanD> I work for a small finance company in conshohocken.
<InHisName> Ok, I found the ethtool.  and now have determined that my MB does NOT support anything higher than 10/100, snif.   Oh well its the background machine anyway.
<anduril> couldnt you have just googled the model number of the board to find out the ethernet chipset andg one from there?
<InHisName> Only after diving into the MB and hunting down the numbers to google.   Sometimes a missed letter makes more addtions etc.   So I just saw what THIS hdw will support.  now it is done.
<InHisName> Now doing convoluted usermods to move home path in anticipation of attaching the old home from other partition.  Unless you knew a easy fast way to do it.
<InHisName> *usermod
<anduril> what do you mean usermod?
<InHisName> usermod -d /path/to/new/homedir/ username   cp /home to /home2   to off load to /home2/   reboot    rm contents of home  mount /old-home  reboot usermod home back to normal /home <- the old one now.
<InHisName1> I remounted my /oldhome back to /home and only the Desktop wallpaper disappeared.  I installed Pidgin and all the old settings were already there !!     Oopss  I spoke too soon.  I found some in /home/user/.cache/wallpaper/abc.jpg etc.
<InHisName> Slowly moving cables to 1gig ports on wireless router.   So far so good......
<InHisName1> Testing cnx on 2nd machine
<SamuraiAlba> God bacon to all!
<InHisName> for thousands of years, God did not approve of bacon.
<JonathanD> InHisName: will you attend the zoo thing?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: will you attend the zoo thing?
<JonathanD> Bacon: will you attend the zoo thing?
<JonathanD> < Bacon> yes absolutely.
<anduril> bacon attends everything and brightens the world in everything
<JonathanD> Yes.
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<anduril> bacon is...inception. there at every level
<JonathanD> Anyway.
<JonathanD> all of you come to the zoo
<JonathanD> december 3rd.
<JonathanD> Zoo geeknic thing.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-21
<SamuraiAlba> link?
<InHisName> week day ?
<JonathanD> http://geeknic.org/?p=159
<JonathanD> Saturday.
<beta0x64> damn philly
<beta0x64> I'm all the way in pittsburgh
<JonathanD> better get hiking.
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<InHisName> beta0x64: don't you western'ers have a nice zoo too?
<beta0x64> Pfft
<beta0x64> yeah
<beta0x64> but it's not with a bunch of geeks
<beta0x64> well computer geeks
<JonathanD> Monring.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<InHisName> morning, gents
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> it is
<anduril> This coffee needs more cowbell!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<GeekyAdam> hi all
<GeekyAdam> wet outside anywhere else in PA?
<anduril> grounds a little damp but not bad
<waltman> There were sunny blue skies in Philly this morning
<GeekyAdam> pissing here all night and morning
<GeekyAdam> (Erie)
<waltman> Has it started snowing yet out there? :)
<InHisName> quiet day
<anduril> everyone gettin their party on early?
<MutantTurkey> missed school today, slept till twelve
<MutantTurkey> but after making a nice pot of coffee I am feeling productive
<MutantTurkey> letting some guy on reddit barrow my mixer... good or bad idea?
<MutantTurkey> and should I collect some sort of collatoral?
<anduril> I probably would if its something you would like to get back but who knows it cuold go well
<MutantTurkey> I mean he needs it for some sort of event tonight
<MutantTurkey> I have his number, his friends number, I'll get his license plate when he picks it up
<MutantTurkey> worst case scenario I call the police, tell them the specifics and get it back?
<JonathanD> Can I borrow a can opener?
<TheEvilPhoenix> here's a can opener
<TheEvilPhoenix> it uses lasers though
 * TheEvilPhoenix hands JonathanD the laser can opener
<anduril> do the lasers come with sharks attached?
<TheEvilPhoenix> no, but i can make that happen if you want it to ;P
<JonathanD> Couldn't you just use the sharks to open the cans?
<anduril> TAKE MY MONEY!
<MutantTurkey> enough with the austin power references?
 * TheEvilPhoenix takes the money and gives anduril nothing in return :P
<anduril> hehe you thought I had money
<TheEvilPhoenix> and i agree with MutantTurkey
<TheEvilPhoenix> hmmm... i wonder if there's any turkey in my fridge... i'm in the mood for a turkey sandwich
<MutantTurkey> why is it that my name draws the most amount of jokes?
<MutantTurkey> we have ChinnoDog, TheEvilPheonix,  and more
<TheEvilPhoenix> MutantTurkey:  if you're going to say my name, spell it right :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/TheEvilPheonix/TheEvilPhoenix/
<MutantTurkey> my apology
<TheEvilPhoenix> you're the 852nd person to make the mistake
<TheEvilPhoenix> and the first 851 are people from #defocus :p
<MutantTurkey> do we ostracize jedijf for having an affinity towards light sabers? no.
<MutantTurkey> do we make fun of jthan for using macs? no
<TheEvilPhoenix> um...
<anduril> we dont?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i might do that....
<TheEvilPhoenix> ;P
<MutantTurkey> do we make fun of cosmicpizza for his gooey cheese crust?
<MutantTurkey> NO
<TheEvilPhoenix> but you're a turkey... and you're mutant...
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<MutantTurkey> I need more puns
<TheEvilPhoenix> indeed you do
<MutantTurkey> I can reuse the same ones. oh well
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<MutantTurkey> IF YOU DON'T CUT IT OUT I AM GOING COLD TURKEY AND QUITTING THIS CHANNEL
<TheEvilPhoenix> you just made fun of yourself, no offense.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: are you coming on the zoo trip?
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i will cease to annoy you
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix goes back to fixing DNS
 * MutantTurkey goes back to fixing kickoff
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I'm not sure if they have turkeys.
<JonathanD> But they might.
<TheEvilPhoenix> can anyone do me a favor and run a DNS lookup for A type records for trekweb.org and www.trekweb.org?
 * TheEvilPhoenix is having DNS resolution issues on his end, but the DNS records are clearly out there according to other sites
 * TheEvilPhoenix wants to confirm that the IPs the sites point to are the same
<TheEvilPhoenix> 'tis my site, btw ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> well
<TheEvilPhoenix> one of em
<JonathanD> www.trekweb.org.        7200    IN      A       173.236.15.69
<JonathanD> for bot
<JonathanD> h
<MutantTurkey> wwhat s teiweb
<MutantTurkey> what is trek web
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> MutantTurkey:  its an organization i run - provides web services...
<TheEvilPhoenix> well it used to
<TheEvilPhoenix> right now its running free ZNCs
<MutantTurkey> :|
 * TheEvilPhoenix had to downgrade what was offered due to cash flow
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> who hosts your servers
<MutantTurkey> ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> atm, they're both VPSes.  i'm trying to find a datacenter that will allow me to colo this dedicated server box i own, but allow me to run IRC services
<MutantTurkey> who owns them?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Unvanquished Hosting
<MutantTurkey> colo?
<TheEvilPhoenix> no, VPSes
<MutantTurkey> "allow me to colo this dedicated" what is colo?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm going to switch them to that one dedi box once i get a good DC with the policies i can agree with
<TheEvilPhoenix> colocation
<TheEvilPhoenix> i.e.
<TheEvilPhoenix> i pay a datacenter to have my box hooked up to their networking
<MutantTurkey>  oh :o
<TheEvilPhoenix> for a fee monthly
<MutantTurkey> I use vpsforge
<MutantTurkey> quite nice
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeah, i need a dedicated server box though
<TheEvilPhoenix> one i can actually go to and replace hardware on when it fails
<TheEvilPhoenix> and what not
<MutantTurkey> why? jw/
<MutantTurkey> <being pesky and annoying to avoid work>
<TheEvilPhoenix> because if i want to upgrade the RAM on my system
<TheEvilPhoenix> i only need to pay for the RAM
<TheEvilPhoenix> and not increase my monthly rates ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> in that sense
<TheEvilPhoenix> colocation is cheaper in the long run, because with VPSes...
<TheEvilPhoenix> its dependent on a ton of other factors
<TheEvilPhoenix> and increasing RAM/disk space usually requires you to upgrade a bunch of other features
<TheEvilPhoenix> as well as increase the monthly price
<MutantTurkey> but if you buy a 4gigs ram for 80 bucks, your monthy won't increase
<MutantTurkey> make sense
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<TheEvilPhoenix> because i own the physical box itself
<TheEvilPhoenix> all i have to do is inform the datacenter "I need to gain access to the system to make hardware upgrades."
<TheEvilPhoenix> I get access.
<TheEvilPhoenix> I upgrade the hardware, boot the box.
<TheEvilPhoenix> my monthly fees don't go up because i didnt change my network plan
<TheEvilPhoenix> nor did I increase the amount of power i need.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ionly upgraded the hardware on the box I already owned
<TheEvilPhoenix> so if I have 4GB RAM for my server
<TheEvilPhoenix> and I want to upgrade that to 8GB RAM
<TheEvilPhoenix> i only pay for the additional 4GB of RAM sticks
<TheEvilPhoenix> and i havent increased my actual monthly server costs
<TheEvilPhoenix> and when i get pissed at the datacenter, i can always cancel the colocation service...
<TheEvilPhoenix> and then set up the thing off of my own internet
<JonathanD> With linode...
<TheEvilPhoenix> which of course is shitty internet
<TheEvilPhoenix> but still the same
<JonathanD> they somewhat randomly give you more stuff for free
<JonathanD> like "oh hey, reboot, and you'll have 25% more ram. Have a nice day"
<JonathanD> Which annoys me, actually
<TheEvilPhoenix> yep
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  you want to upgrade *only* when you need it, right?
<TheEvilPhoenix> without unexpected reboots
<JonathanD> Because then I get in a months-long debate...
<TheEvilPhoenix> hehe
<JonathanD> should I reboot now, and have my irssi get messed up?
<JonathanD> or should I wait...
<TheEvilPhoenix> indeed.
<TheEvilPhoenix> with a dedicated server box
<TheEvilPhoenix> and with me owning the actual box
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: I'm not really complaining :p
<TheEvilPhoenix> i eradicate the need for that restart issue
<JonathanD> I just hate losing my window orders.
<TheEvilPhoenix> because i update/upgrade/restart if/when i feel like it xD
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  indeed
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: really, though, you'll just put off the upgrade until you feel like it :p
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i'm using your statements as a jumping off point for "Why Owning A Server Box Yourself and Colocating It at a datacenter is good"
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  or until its necessary
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  i actually have a cron script that runs every other day that runs security upgrades with apt-get ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> and it forces the updates ;P
<MutantTurkey> I don't know why you'd need 8gigs of ram on a server unless you are doing alot of processing
<TheEvilPhoenix> i.e. 4 minecraft servers?  ;P
<JonathanD> My linodes are under 1GB
<TheEvilPhoenix> minecraft takes up 2GB per instance :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> or at least 1GB per instance
<TheEvilPhoenix> :/
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: one interesting thing about linode
<JonathanD> they pool resources.
<MutantTurkey> minecraft servers....
<JonathanD> So if I buy two linodes, I can distribute disk between them as I see fit.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: my VPS is interesting similarly
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  indeed.
<MutantTurkey> i have 512mb of ram, but I can get 1gb "burstable" ram
<MutantTurkey> if i really need more it will allocate more
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: and they do let you buy ram piecemeal.
<TheEvilPhoenix> my dedicated box is a 36GB HW RAID5 though
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  but that's Linode
<TheEvilPhoenix> :/
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: yeah.
 * TheEvilPhoenix is kinda sick of VPSes anyways
<JonathanD> I like linode.
<JonathanD> Everything else I run at home.
<JonathanD> and I have linod eand a 1and1 shared account.
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've got a micro server farm back at home in pittsburgh
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: you seen mine?
<TheEvilPhoenix> its comprised of old systems that i converted into Windows / Linux(multi-distro) servers
<JonathanD> http://jdsnetwork.com/images/100_2770.JPG
<TheEvilPhoenix> Verizon said "WTFH you'ire using up half our hub's bandwidth!"
<TheEvilPhoenix> I said "I dont care, i PAY for that bandwidth anyways!"
<MutantTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: and you said good....
<anduril> I dont even wanna know how much power you're burning for that JonathanD
<TheEvilPhoenix> MutantTurkey:  that's not where I colo the box ;P
<JonathanD> anduril: they're not always on :)
<JonathanD> anduril: they run ESXi, and when I'm not pushing them hard everything runs on one box.
<JonathanD> When I am, things move.
<TheEvilPhoenix> holy hell dude that's a ton of power o.O
<JonathanD> takes a lot to run a holodeck.
<MutantTurkey> a buddy of mine has a giant opteron cluster, his power bill spikes during rebuilds a few hundred dollars
<MutantTurkey> so when he says "donations appreciated" he really means it.
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  indeed it does.  Not to mention you need 50 trillion gigaquads of data in order to save the holodeck program databases :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix watches too much Star Trek on Netflix :/
<JonathanD> indeed.
<MutantTurkey> 12 parsecs?
<InHisName> OK, now you all get REAL noisy.
<JonathanD> NOISE
<TheEvilPhoenix> NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSEEEEEEE
<TheEvilPhoenix> yes, i know, i'm an ass :P
<MutantTurkey> actually you're a phoenix
<MutantTurkey> :x
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh good... stickychan works :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix is now stuck here ;P
<rmg51> I just know I'm going to hate myself in the morning :P
<rmg51> and so will Teddy
<rmg51> it's time to upgrade his laptop :-/:P
<jedijf> rmg51: what are the plans?
<rmg51> upgrade, then install xfce
<rmg51> maybe gnome3
<rmg51> then spend the next couple hours setting everything up the way I want it :P
<InHisName> Got my wireless N working.  Messed with extender, a bit fussy and I may not really need it anyway.   TouchPad is pretty nifty so far.  Found some Bible software.  Not e-Sword but it'll have to do.
<MutantTurkey> spent all day attempting to fix one bug. still not fixed. stabbing my own eyes out :|
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-22
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: I had lotta fun last few days attempting to install multiple times until I got my jaw held at correct angle and it all worked smoothly.   It worked good with my 9th install attempt.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName:Awesome!
<InHisName> evening, MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> saw you mentioned bible software?
<InHisName> Yes, I just put it into my TouchPad HP.   Not as good as e-Sword but ok for now since I am limited to apps for WebOS.
 * InHisName goes off for some ZZzzsss
<MutantTurkey> sleep time for me as well
<TheEvilPhoenix> raging time for me :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> then sleep 2 hours from now
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<MutantTurkey> :)
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> off to round one of shopping
<InHisName> round one of shopping ?    what ever for ?  Halloween Costumes ?
<JonathanD> fun times.
<beta0x64> goodnight
<beta0x64> I just got off work
<beta0x64>  >: (
<beta0x64> and forgive my ignorance, but what in the world would bible software even do?
<JonathanD> I assume it lets you read the bible.
<JonathanD> ON A COMPUTER
<beta0x64> wouldn't a PDF, or web page, or ... even a motel bible do?
<JonathanD> and thus is patented ;)
<JonathanD> beta0x64: ok, I assume it lets you quickly find a specific verse, search, and read the bible.
<beta0x64>  http://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org/ ???
<beta0x64> looks pretty solid to me
<JonathanD> well I dunno :p
<beta0x64> it maximizes your bible experience
<beta0x64> in ... dare I say ... biblical proportions
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> I saw one before that had pretty indexing and so forth.
<beta0x64> fancy
<JonathanD> But it also required a data connection, which I thought was sort of silly.
<beta0x64> mine comes with bookmarks
<beta0x64> (firefox)
<JonathanD> beta0x64: I don't think webos has firefox.
<JonathanD> You could take notes in it, too.
<beta0x64> wget -m http://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org
<JonathanD> But the "Data" thing was silly.
<beta0x64> muahaha
<JonathanD> apparently the bible is about 5MB
<JonathanD> wouldn't it make more sense to store that permanently?
<beta0x64> hence find it separated by text files
<beta0x64> grep "verse" book
<beta0x64> right?
<JonathanD> No reason you couldn't DB it.
<JonathanD> it wouldn't grow a whole lot.
<beta0x64> yes
<beta0x64> we may have to
<beta0x64> expand it you know
<JonathanD> anyway.
<beta0x64> for mormons :3
<JonathanD> way off track here :p
<JonathanD> I have no idea what InHisName's app does.
<beta0x64> I mostly make websites for the Amish
<JonathanD> You must not get much work.
<beta0x64> well
<JonathanD> that was a bad pun :P
<beta0x64> it pays in fresh eggs and some awesome beef jerky
<JonathanD> We were discussing hte amish at work.
<JonathanD> we determined all the homeless should go live with them.
<beta0x64> hmmm
<JonathanD> since I'm reasonably sure they could be put to work that way.
<beta0x64> I can imagine some tattooed mentally disturbed person wandering there way into lancaster and setting up shop
<beta0x64> their too
<JonathanD> It's a win win.
<JonathanD> Think how many more barns could be raised?
<beta0x64> can you say reality tv?
<beta0x64> can you imagine how many barns could be razed?
<beta0x64> i think we should hire unemployed people to make shelters for the homeless and other public works :(
<beta0x64> haha. I realized how redundant "we should hire unemployed people" is of a statement
<anduril> actually if they're collecting unemployment they probably should be participating in some way in public projects. Better than them doing nothing at all
<InHisName> Here here, anduril    years ago it was called WPA, remember your history.
<anduril> yup I know
<anduril> granted there's arguments whether it helped or hindered the great depression but not getting into that argument at the moment :-p
<InHisName> anyone going to celebrate capslockday today ?
<InHisName> http://www.capslockday.com
<waltman> NO I'M NOT
<JonathanD> InHisName: #fosscon is.
<InHisName> Does that mean that today only we can SHOUT at each other in #fosscon ?    Guess we'd have to shout about things foss though.
<JonathanD> InHisName: ys.
 * mikedep333 is thoroughly enjoying remmina, the gnome multi-protocol remote desktop app
<mikedep333> it has a bunch of plugins you can install from synaptic (couldn't find them in the software center for some reason)
<mikedep333> for different protocols
<mikedep333> this is the Oneiric version, and I'm connecting to a windows 7 machine
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-23
<ChinnoDog> setting up irssi from scratch sucks
<ChinnoDog> I can't remember the trick that lets me append a value to a string configured with /set
<ChinnoDog> e.g. appending masks to dcc_autochat_masks
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: here is a trick: put all your rc files in a git repository, upload to github. profit
<ChinnoDog> rc files?
<MutantTurkey> config files?
<MutantTurkey> like .xinitrc etc
<MutantTurkey> rc meaning resource I think..
<ChinnoDog> How does this help me right now?
<MutantTurkey>  in future :)
<jthan> Dooooooooooopa dooo
<InHisName> morning everyone
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i copy my irssi config and save it in various locations; redoing is a pain
<jedijf> nad thanks, i just recopied my current config
<rmg51> morning
<jedijf> morning
<rmg51> I need someone to come over and force me to upgrade this laptop :P
<rmg51> I'm not happy with the direction Ubuntu has gone
<rmg51> I am going to miss the "old" Gnome
<jedijf> s/Ubuntu/Gnome Project
<ChinnoDog> gnome--
<InHisName> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-15
<InHisName> Evening
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning?
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<JonathanD> Happy Monday!
 * waltman yawns
 * InHisName yawns too
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> monday--
<InHisName> Monday's my favorite.   School for Joseph for 5 whole days.  I get 6+ hours to study catchup with honey do s, etc.
<InHisName> Who knows, maybe even find a job
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> hello people
<TheLordOfTime> how goes it
<InHisName> It goes well, and you ?
<TheLordOfTime> *shurugs*
<TheLordOfTime> cant complain
<TheLordOfTime> bit tired though
<TheLordOfTime> midterms are evil
<InHisName> No Tardis to play with today?
<TheLordOfTime> the Tardis is currently rebuilding itself after I accidentially crashed it...
<TheLordOfTime> you don't want to know where it ended up.
<TheLordOfTime> my vortex manipulator is why i'm still here... :P
<InHisName> Awwww, poor fella.......
 * TheLordOfTime notices that the TARDIS is now sitting in the middle of /dev/null while it repairs itself
<TheLordOfTime> ... that's interesting :/
<InHisName> Software center says:   Dependency is not satisifable: pfring(=5.4.6-1)       What do I do now ?
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, what package?
<InHisName> ntop
<TheLordOfTime> well if the dep isnt satisfiable, that's because it wants that specific version
<InHisName> I d/l a deb fine for ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen php5 and mysql do the same things.
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName, it probably needs an older or newer version of pfring than is available in the repos
<TheLordOfTime> !info pfring quantal
<InHisName> So how to find it.   apt-get doesn't know it
<TheLordOfTime> ... oops
<TheLordOfTime> i wonder if its even part of Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> it doesnt show up in repo scans
<TheLordOfTime> yeah its not an ubuntu package
<TheLordOfTime> check that deb you downloaded to see what pfring is, and where to get it
<InHisName> how to check the deb?
<TheLordOfTime> or rather the site
<TheLordOfTime> pfring isn't part of Ubuntu... wonder if its in Debian
<TheLordOfTime> doesnt seem to exist in Debian either
<TheLordOfTime> wonder if its another dep from that site
<InHisName> Oh its their app PF_RING on their website
<TheLordOfTime> they must have a deb for that too
<TheLordOfTime> download that as well
<InHisName> License for pf_ring 99.00 Euros
<InHisName> looks like a dead issue. I guess I'll delete and make space again.
<TheLordOfTime> looks like they don't want you to have free stuff :p
<TheLordOfTime> what's ntop again?
<InHisName> http://www.ntop.org
<TheLordOfTime> wait a second...
<TheLordOfTime> ntop doesnt say they need pf_ring
<TheLordOfTime> on their 'requirements' page
<TheLordOfTime> ntop is based on libpcap  <---
<TheLordOfTime> ?????
<InHisName> but installer says diff   :(
<TheLordOfTime> this is why i build stuff from source xD
<TheLordOfTime> but if its OSS, well...
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<jedijf> ntop is in repos - why not use that?
<rmg51> why do things the easy way?
<ChinnoDog> the easy way is underrated
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<waltman> The Way of the Potato
<jedijf> msg jedijf_znc hello
<ChinnoDog> I think you forgot a character
<jedijf>  /
<ChinnoDog> That was the one.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-16
<geekyadam> hiooooo
<geekyadam> long time no chat
<teddy-dbear> good luck with that :-D
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> How's it goin?
<rmg51> ok, so far
<JonathanD> Excellent.
<rmg51> things will go down hill fast once Mom wakes up :-(
<waltman> morning :(
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Morning all
 * InHisName runs off soon for court hearing about his Joseph
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny
<ssweeny> heya ChinnoDog
<teddy-dbear> hi guys
<teddy-dbear> bye guys
<TheLordOfTime> lolwut?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-17
<JonathanD> oh yeah. morning.
<JonathanD> Sorry :D
<rmg51> let's try to stay in the right channel
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Theres nothing wrong with that channel.
<JonathanD> :p
<rmg51> I know
<rmg51> but....it usually doesn't get much use during the week
<JonathanD> we could fix that!
<JonathanD> :D
<rmg51> it doesn't even see much use on Mondays when we are supposed to have a meeting
<rmg51> yes, get everyone here to sign in there ;-)
<waltman> not even morning yet
<JonathanD> Hey walt
<waltman> *YAWN*
<waltman> (yo)
<JonathanD> I've been arguing with a nigerian spammer all morning.
<waltman> That's what you get for waking up so early
<JonathanD> yeah
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> hey
<InHisName> So will we see JonathanD typing in there next monday?   Plus all the rest of you all.   We could even do a project among ourselves then too.
<JonathanD> Hi.
<InHisName> Did he send you your inheritance, yet?
<JonathanD> No.
<JonathanD> He was trying to get a girl to give him her email address so he could fly her to his store in new york (he was connected from a nigerian ip, mind, and claimed to be at his home in new york)
<JonathanD> He needed someone to work at the store while he goes to africa to get cloth.
<InHisName> Hmmm, there is a street in NY that caters to Africa traders, I forgot the name of though. Mostly a method to move merchandise from the world into a particular African country  to sell to Mfgrs & consumers.  Bypassing at least some of the graft taxes.
<JonathanD> I have his supposed store address
<InHisName> You could 'walk' the street on google maps and see the store front.  Assuming google drove the street since he started his business.
<JonathanD> I asked him about a burger place across the street. He blew it.
<JonathanD> Interestingly, it appears his address does not exist.
<JonathanD> the burger place is on (or should be) the same side of the street.
<JonathanD> There is a 200, and a 196, but no 198
<InHisName> he, he, he
<InHisName> The joys to google mapping verification
<JonathanD> burger place looks large enough to get 2 address spost.
<JonathanD> *spots
<InHisName> It might be 'upstairs' with obscure number on old small doorway to stairs.
<JonathanD> I'm more inclinced to think it doesn't exist.
<JonathanD> zillow and gmaps both say it doesn't.
<InHisName> Sometimes the PO gets address request too crowded and you'll see:   198 1/2
<InHisName> There you go validating again.
<JonathanD> The location he gave for his house would be a multi-million dollar property, too
<JonathanD> I'm not sure why he feels the need to hire people over irc.  I guess he can't find anyone to ask in NYC>
<JonathanD> InHisName: in any event, I'm sending in ground forces around noon.
<InHisName> Wages there are stiffer than eCommuters wages might be.    For a store, seem a bit far fetched.
<InHisName> What more validation, from some friend in NY, now ?
<JonathanD> he specifically said he would fly them in.
<JonathanD> InHisName: indeed.
<JonathanD> scammer was told to go to the burger place and look for steve.
<JonathanD> steve will have a nametag
<JonathanD> steves name is not steve, but he'll be steve for today.
<JonathanD> More likely though, steve is just going to have a burger, see no one, and leave.
<InHisName> 'steve' is a real person in the burger joint ?
<InHisName> Oh, customer, not employee.
<JonathanD> customer.
<JonathanD> he can validate the non-existance of the address too, probably.
<InHisName> Interesting, a customer with a name tag....
<InHisName> Although I've been that when leaving a convention and eating somewhere before home.
<JonathanD> InHisName: the name tag is only for "kin"
<JonathanD> the scammer
<JonathanD> we don't want him knowing the guys real info if he does magically show up
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-18
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning everyone left
<waltman_> Isn't 12.10 being released today?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman_> morning
<twrivera> are u guys hosting a release party tonight?
 * ChinnoDog downloads new Ubuntu ISO
<waltman> is it 12.04.1?
<rmg51> twrivera: that's still up in the air
<rmg51> waltman: 12.10
<waltman> ubuntu.com says "12.04.1"
<twrivera> rmg51 when will you know?
<rmg51> no idea
<twrivera> rmg51:  where would it be held if you it were to go down?
<jedijf> twrivera: not tonight
<rmg51> waltman: 12.10 is out yet
<jedijf> unless you have an idea
<rmg51> jedijf's backyard
<waltman> rmg51: is that missing a "not"?
<rmg51> waltman: sorry, not out yet
<rmg51> should be sometime today
<waltman> Ah :)
 * waltman blames pleia2 
<twrivera> alright fellas i'll be back later
<rmg51> that's what you get when you let her go out of the country
<waltman> Of course it could be Stitch.
<InHisName> or teddy-dbear ?
<waltman> could be!
<InHisName> Maybe those two are in cahoots with each other .....
<teddy-dbear> I wish
<teddy-dbear> I miss hanging out with Stitch
<rmg51> 12.10 is now out
 * ChinnoDog boots 12.10 in vm
<ChinnoDog> or not. My installation scenareo is complicted. I can install it but I can't boot it. doh
<ChinnoDog> s/complicted/complicated/
<twrivera> any release parties tonight for ubuntu 12.10
<jedijf> twrivera: party hungry?
<jedijf> \o/
<jedijf> ~o~
<jedijf>  /o\
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-19
<InHisName> so what does the znc mean, jedijf
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<ChinnoDog> I want to go back to sleep
<rmg51> so go
<ChinnoDog> I can't. I'm working now.
<JonathanD> erstazi is broken.
<rmg51> and I have to go to work :P
<JonathanD> I'll forward him if it keeps going.
<JonathanD> Maybe. Right now no ones talking enough to be disrupted.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> so what does the znc mean, jedijf
<jedijf> google it - the answer will be revealed
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<waltman> nom
<InHisName> jedijf, jedijf_znc  is that like a club bouncer except for irc though ?
<jedijf> InHisName: it's backup until i figure out why my connection is dropping every night
<waltman> tired
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-20
<TheLordOfTime> jedijf, you could just use a ZNC?
<TheLordOfTime> like, 24/7?
<geekyadam> anyone away that can give me a hilight test?
<geekyadam> anyone awake*
<geekyadam> nvm
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> it's that time again....
<rmg51> PACS time
<rmg51> see you there
<waltman> oh right, PACS
 * waltman isn't going
<jedijf> TheLordOfTime: yes, i prefer screen+irssi, but when that server has issues my buddy's znc server is a nice compromise
<InHisName> I'm off for PACS
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<ChinnoDog> good bacon to you too Samuraialba
<Samuraialba> How is it going?
<ChinnoDog> It is going fine. Trying to think of appropriate top level blog categories.
<Samuraialba> What is your field?
<ChinnoDog> IT
<ChinnoDog> I think that is going to be a top level category
<Samuraialba> ok
<ChinnoDog> People who don't know anything about IT don't want to read that crap
<Samuraialba> Reddit : /r/netsec - /r/pwned /r/networking /r/techsupport ?
<ChinnoDog> lol. What is /r/pwned?
<Samuraialba> http://www.reddit.com/r/pwned
<Samuraialba> it IS safe for work
<ChinnoDog> Yes, I know where it is
<ChinnoDog> What is it? I take it you have been there.
<Samuraialba> It's about security flawes
<Samuraialba> *flaws
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-21
<ChinnoDog> Ok, I am keeping my top level categories really simple. I'm only starting with three of them and I am not creating subcategories unless there are at least two posts to put in it.
<ChinnoDog> So, I have this plugin on my blog that will publish new posts to all sorts of social networks. But, I don't even know what it means when it says it will post to Foursquare. There aren't blog posts there.
<ChinnoDog> The safest thing to do is probably to not publish to foursquare. lol. idk what it is going to do
<InHisName> jedijf: I tried fixing one of the apps.  Did 'open with' and choose other applic.  NO check box.   Went thru setting it up and clicked 'select' button.     Um... on retrying with double click:   gedit STILL !    Tried right click on option, OH, remove from actives.....   OK removed gedit.    Double click zip file,  ARRaggghhh, gedit STILL starts to edit the zip file. !!!!
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> InHisName: try right click - properties - open with tab
<waltman> Morning.
<jedijf> waltman: morning
<waltman> I just spent half an hour on the phone with my brother listening to him tell me how much he hated the shiny new Galaxy S3 he just bought. What are all the cool Android kids buying these days?
<waltman> He was mostly complaining about some bug where it would occasionally redownload old email that he'd already read.
<waltman> A secondary problem was that he hated the keyboard and had to download a new one.
<waltman> Neither of these would ever be an issue on iOS because things work differently, so I wasn't able to offer any suggestions.
<waltman> It seems like Android vendors have taken the worst of the Windows "every vendor installs their own bloated, buggy crapware" concept and ported it to cellphones.
<jedijf> the good thing is he can download and install almost anything /he/ likes
<waltman> That's what they told him, but he ended up returning it and going back to his old droid razr
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> the six week rule - try anything new for 6 weeks, then make a judgement - that's the human change threshold
<waltman> Yeah, I really think most of this was that it was Different
 * jedijf nods
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-14
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey.
<rmg51> Hay
<JonathanD> rmg51: hows it going?
<rmg51> same old thing
<rmg51> reading the paper, getting ready for work
<JonathanD> Exciting :)
<rmg51> always
<rmg51> and today I can add a visit to the dentist :-D
<JonathanD> yay!
<JonathanD> jedijf: are you cposcing?
<JonathanD> jedijf: is there ubuntu table?
<jedijf> JonathanD: no & no - nobody frem central contacted us at all
<jedijf> from
<jedijf> i could have got them the conference pack
<JonathanD> lame :P
<JonathanD> I'll have words with htem.
<jedijf> they don't spam like we do -
<jedijf> they should
<JonathanD> I'll get them to let me do it.
<JonathanD> Or kyle.
<JonathanD> Kyle's a good spammer
<KyleYankan> I'm supposed to be here.
<JonathanD> Thats usually what people in places they don't belong say.
<KyleYankan> You're the one that said it.
<JonathanD> Details, details.
<KyleYankan>  <  JonathanD> | KyleYankan: you should be in the ubuntu channel
<JonathanD> 12:52:16 < jedijf> they don't spam like we do -
<JonathanD> 12:52:23 < jedijf> they should
<JonathanD> 12:56:16 < JonathanD> I'll get them to let me do it.
<JonathanD> 12:56:18 < JonathanD> Or kyle.
<JonathanD> 12:56:22 < JonathanD> Kyle's a good spammer
<KyleYankan> The devil is in the details. Why I refuse to be involved. 'cause I owe the devil cash.
 * KyleYankan starts the twitter botnet
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<KyleYankan> Morn
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName1> afternoon
 * adom waves.
<KyleYankan> So, Ubuntu huh?.... how about that... /dev....
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-15
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> o/
<KyleYankan> \o
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jedijf> loco pa re-verification in #ubuntu-meeting in 2 minutes - feel free to pop in and say how wonderful we are
<pleia2> upstager
<jedijf> hey
<pleia2> hi there!
<jedijf> i edited on route 55 in nj
<pleia2> hehe
<jedijf> was hoping to get away with no meeting but jose asked
<jthan> jedijf: you got it, chief
<jedijf> did you get scolded for naming conventions?
<jedijf> pleia2: ^^^
<pleia2> nope, I'm on top of things
 * jedijf checks ca link
<jthan> jedijf: did I miss you?
<jedijf> no we're next
<jthan> k
 * jthan is supportive 
<jedijf> then i have to fight with an italian bakery
<jthan> MAFIA
<jedijf> not this bakery - the other bakery....well
<jedijf> pleia2: wonk wonk
<jthan> Lolol
<pleia2> haha
<jedijf> nice out
<jedijf> you win
<jthan> Even changing the guidelines.
<jedijf> pleia2: ++
<jedijf> it is identical
<jthan> Moving along
<pleia2> ^5
<jthan> I totes miss IdleOne, guys
<waltman> did we pass?
<jthan> Yessir
<waltman> yay!
<jedijf> nice - get reverified and a uwn piece - waht a woman
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> it's a good thing I'm not shy on irc
<jedijf> line of the meeting: < pleia2> SergioMeneses: it feels identical to reapproval ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> they asked!
<jedijf> really
<jedijf> same process; new name
<jedijf> and i already used your photo in our reveri app :) no you - no photos for pa
<jedijf> that'll be our agreement moving forward - we provide cake, you provide photos
<jedijf> that's your pa entrance fee
<jedijf> and if your in ca and we have an event just send some non-descript ca photos our way
<waltman> uwn piece?
<jedijf> Ubuntu Weekly News - you don't subscribe?
<waltman> umm...
 * waltman averts his gaze
<jedijf> btw, join the launchpad team so i don't have to call you pseudo
<waltman> moi?
<jedijf> yeah you
 * waltman knows nothing of the launchpad team
<jedijf> waltman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3077663&postcount=1
<jedijf> https://launchpad.net/~pennsylvania/
 * waltman is totally pseudo
<jedijf> join, or next time you'll be /quasi/
<jedijf> ok, and you were friend/default last reference
<jedijf> not pseudo
<jedijf> Friend/Member by default, Walt Mankowski was a speaker.
<waltman> hmm, I wonder if I have a launchpad account...
<waltman> OK, I just joined and am "waiting approval".
<waltman> jedijf: are you going to cposc on Saturday?
<jedijf> waltman: can't babysitting
<jedijf> comma
<jedijf> can't,
 * jedijf approves
<jedijf> literally and figuratively]
<waltman> yay!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-16
<jedijf> now sign coc (code of conduct)
<jedijf> please
<waltman> I'm out now, but I'll try to take a look at it when I get home.
<jedijf> waltman: no biggee - whenever
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName1> afternoon peoples etc
<waltman> jedijf: Do you have a link for the CoC?
<clifter> Is Pipelight a good alternative to use to play Netflix in Chromuim ?
<rmg51> https://help.launchpad.net/Signing%20the%20Ubuntu%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<rmg51> waltman: see if that helps ^
<rmg51> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1
<rmg51> or just the code
<waltman> thanks
<jedijf> waltman: it should be a link off of your launchpad page
<waltman> I was looking on the us-pa page and didn't see it there.
<jedijf> it's a launchpad thing
<waltman> OK, I'm on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu and I don't see anything at all about the CoC.
<waltman> There are some links for "code", but they seem to be related to source code.
<waltman> Yes, I know I could follow the link rmg51 posted, but I'm wondering how I'd find it without that.
<rmg51> https://launchpad.net/
<rmg51> I started there^
<rmg51> then searched for code of conduct
<rmg51> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=code+of+conduct
<rmg51> you get that ^
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-17
<waltman> Yeah, I can search for it, but I thought you meant it would be prominently placed on the main launchpad page.
<jedijf> it should be under your email iirc
<jedijf> left side
<jedijf> https://help.launchpad.net/Signing%20the%20Ubuntu%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<waltman> I don't see anything that looks like an email on that page
<waltman> left side is find packages, distribution information, latest derivatives, FAQS for Ubuntu, latest bugs reported, top contributors
<jedijf> https://help.launchpad.net/Signing%20the%20Ubuntu%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<jedijf> or https://launchpad.net/code-of-conduct-signing-assistant
<waltman> I seem to have signed it!
<waltman> Interesting procedure...
<waltman> I really like Ubuntu's CoC. The Perl community could learn a lot from that.
<waltman> zzz &
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hi guys.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:
<jedijf> Yes
<jedijf> waltman ^^^ nice! next year, you and JonathanD can rep Ubuntu-us-pa at cposc - or me if it's in lancaster again and i don't have to babysit - lancaster is close central
<jedijf> and shoo fly
<JonathanD> hehe :)
<JonathanD> I'd be happy to.
<JonathanD> jedijf: get us some cool banners or something.
<jedijf> JonathanD: certainly - we have ours, and i'll get a conference pack
<jedijf> JonathanD: are you doing anything at cposc - fosscon table etc
<JonathanD> wasn't planning on it.
<JonathanD> I haven't even gotten my ticket yet, thats coming tomorrow
<JonathanD> I honestly didn't think I'd be able to go or I'd have done more.
<jedijf> yeah - kinda snuck up, especially with their lack of promotion
<jedijf> i /just/ realized like 2 days ago it was in lancaster....presumed harrisburg
<JonathanD> Maybe I should weasel my way into their promo team.
<jedijf> no
<jedijf> you have enough on your plate - all they need is a resource list and email - ubuntu plug etc
<JonathanD> jedijf: did you see the convention center stuff?
<JonathanD> today?
<JonathanD> still no numbers, but at least it's moving.
<jedijf> i saw the reply - 'exactly what i thought" not what i said
<jedijf> :)
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<JonathanD> I mean, those rooms are sufficient
<jedijf> yeah, you did her work too! before, and again after her initial reply
<JonathanD> But they need to know what w'ere doing.
<jedijf> yep - now both have all the info - it's in their courts again
<JonathanD> just found the missing bolt for my starter pistol
<JonathanD> kinda figured that was gone for food
<JonathanD> *good
<waltman> jedijf: I *knew* you had an ulterior motive!
<waltman> JonathanD: yeah, Lancaster this time. Shorter drive.
<waltman> Barely even Central PA :)
<JonathanD> jedijf: I'm hoping my new more-fossy job will give me some flexability to do more stuff.
<JonathanD> waltman: you said something like an hour from me.
<JonathanD> Not bad at all
<JonathanD> waltman: but no ABC? :(
<waltman> https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!4m18!3m17!1m5!1s1020+New+Holland+Ave%2C+Lancaster%2C+PA+17601!2s0x89c624a8aa2d1bb9%3A0x7e35e940194b567f!3m2!3d40.054476!4d-76.282494!1m1!1sLancaster+Brewing+Company%2C+North+Plum+Street%2C+Lancaster%2C+PA!3m8!1m3!1d14157!2d-76.2788086!3d40.049606!3m2!1i1771!2i890!4f13.1&fid=0
<jedijf> JonathanD: new job adds mor ehours to days?
<jedijf> more
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-18
 * waltman just misread 'saucy salamander' as 'saucy Saltalamacchia'
<TheLordOfTime> lol/
<waltman> I think I might be watching too much baseball
<TheLordOfTime> waltman, i think so...
 * TheLordOfTime stopped watching when the Pirates failed to get past the division playoffs.
<waltman> :(
<TheLordOfTime> still, 21 years since the pirates had a winning season and got into the playoffs :P
<jackson> CheEsE
<jackson> darnit
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-19
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/ JonathanD
<JonathanD> I do hope waltman is up :)
<rmg51> can't help you there
<rmg51> I'm off to food shop then PACS
<JonathanD> ooh pacs
<JonathanD> rmg51: they should also be at cposc today ;)
<rmg51> I can only be in one place at a time
<rmg51> off to Acme
<JonathanD> Enjoy.
<JonathanD> gonna do my updates before I leave so I'm not tempted to do it there.
 * JonathanD on my "conference" laptop.
<waltman> It's always darkest before the CPOSC
<JonathanD> morning waltman
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> waltman: ready to go and chilling downstairs.
<waltman> yes, somehow I'm both up and showered
<JonathanD> I had trouble choosing a shirt. I wasn't sure if it'd be weird to wear fosscon.
<waltman> I just need to pack up and then I'm off
<JonathanD> so I went with linode.
<waltman> I think it's perfectly appropriate to wear fosscon
<JonathanD> perhaps I'll change.
<waltman> I opted against a linode shirt since they're (shockingly!) not sponsoring cposc
<waltman> OK, I'm outta here.
<rmg51> off to PACS
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<waltman> http://i.imgur.com/g0Zgf6q.jpg
<codemonkeyalx> Indeed!
 * codemonkeyalx = WyattDerp - On my new ubuntu machine rocking 13.04 - Kinda installed it with out thinking about what was going on release schedule style. I'm limited on DVD's so I want to wait for the next LTS before upgrading. Though I do like the new name lol.
 * codemonkeyalx looks again 'Guess everyone is on coffee break....
<codemonkeyalx> If memory serves me right that was one of the first things I was told on here xD
<codemonkeyalx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyut3GyQtn0
<codemonkeyalx> rmg51: yo!
<codemonkeyalx> brb
<KyleYankan> I don't understand why windows would come on a floppy. I want to understand. I just can't.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-20
<waltman> KyleYankan: I think there's a slight chance that picture might possibly have been photoshopped.
<waltman> I don't know when they stopped, but win95 definitely shipped on floppies.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hi
<JonathanD> sleepiheads :p
<KyleYankan> waltman: Don't ruin my pipe dreams of Windows 8 on Floppy
<KyleYankan> It can't be a shop. I can tell from seeing quite a few shops in my day.
<waltman> Good, so maybe I can install it on my old Compaq Presario laptop. Win98 is getting kind of long in the tooth.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-13
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-14
<HowdyDoody> Good Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> O/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-15
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<hodwik> gewg merning
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-16
<ChinnoDog> evening
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-17
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-19
<HowdyDoody> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-12
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> mornin
<waltman> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-13
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-14
<rmg51> Morning
<L3gacy> morning
<L3gacy> How is it going?
<rmg51> going ok
<L3gacy> I have my web server up, again :D
<L3gacy> Now if I could access the port forwards on the comcast box WITHOTU rebooting it...
<L3gacy> http://www.fixthispc4.me
<L3gacy> need to grab an HP DL360 G4 out of the shed
<L3gacy> put pfSense on :O
<JonathanD> L3gacy: seems a bit power hungry for just routing :)
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-15
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-16
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
 * waltman waves from cposc
 * teddy-dbear waves from PACS
<waltman> Oh, is that where all the other Philly people are?
<teddy-dbear> prolly just sleeping
<waltman> Could be!
 * waltman gives teddy-dbear some chocolate
 * teddy-dbear sends waltman a Milky Way
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> Afternoon !
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything ese
<icey> howdy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<icey> teddy-dbear: seems pretty quite here the last few days
<icey> more so than usual anyways
<teddy-dbear> about the same
<teddy-dbear> nothing much goes on in here anymore :-(
<icey> teddy-dbear: no kidding
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> Hai! :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-23
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Hello ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Anyone update to Artful yet?
<Pennth> Updating now and ran into a problem. I locked the screen and I can't log back into the Unity session
<Pennth> so I'm in a text shell tailing logs and trying to determine when the intallation phase is going to finish
<Pennth> s/shell/tty/
<Pennth> And looks like I'm a bit screwed. It's looping between mountin my vg volumes and failing to start network manager, and I have no login prompt in any tty
<Pennth> 'Failed to start Login service' and good luck to me getting to systemd without it
<Pennth> recovery mode working, looks like some things left o config
<waltman> ugh
<waltman> I haven't felt up to it today. Maybe tomorrow.
<Pennth> Upgrade's complete but workday is ending. I'll test it when I get home
<jthan> pacman -Syyu
<jthan> done :-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Do I want to upgrade to artful today?
<waltman> I'm a bit concerned about the printer issue in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<pleia2> oh yuck
<waltman> I'm not sure if that will affect me
<waltman> And waiting for the systemd folks to decide whose fault it is could take awhile.
<pleia2> hehe
 * waltman decides to go for it.
<jedijf> report back with pencil and paper
<waltman> jedijf: It's a shame I don't have my ham license!
<pleia2> waltman: ugh, yeah, got to the end of that printer bug where I see them forward it upstream to systemd /o\
<pleia2> I do find them to be responsive to bug reports, just don't always have the answer I want to hear
<Pennth> waltman: https://tcf.pages.tcnj.edu/ should have a ham cram again
<Pennth> re Artful, there's apparently an Nvidia issue so I don't plan to upgrade the desktop until 18.04. Laptop booted back into Unity :}
<waltman> oh, that would be bad.
<waltman> even if I'm using the closed-source driver?
<Pennth> Not sure, I haven't gone looking for the details, just repeating omgubuntu
<Pennth> had a migraine yesterday afternoon, so once I got home all I did was take naprosyn and benadryl and collapse
<waltman> omgbuntu?
<waltman> never mind, just found it.
<waltman> Seems like a cool site
<Pennth> yeah, they and webupd8.org are good sources for ubuntu news
<Pennth> or webupd8 was, because they haven't had any new posts since August :/
<waltman> Still unpacking packages.
<waltman> I haven't even rebooted yet, but someone the install unmapped my capslock->ctrl setting.
<waltman> OK, time to reboot. Wish me luck!
<Pennth> lick!
<Pennth> s/lick/luck/ <face color="red" />
<waltman> Printing works. Nvidia driver works. New window manger: will take some getting used to.
<Pennth> ok good.
<Pennth> I'm actually used to gnome from having it at work on the Fedora boxen. Had to add some Unity shortcuts (Ctrl-Alt-T) to make it worth using. Did Ubuntu include those by default?
<waltman> I somehow had the old desktop setup in a 2x2 grid. Doesn't seem possible now without an extension.
<Pennth> Oh, the vertical workspace thing. Yeah, I miss that
<waltman> You get 3 desktops in a vertical setup. You can't add a 4th without running gnome-tweak-tool.
<waltman> Having 3 desktops without any obvious way to add a 4th seems like a terrible design decision to me.
<Pennth> No, you get additional ones automatically by having a window open on the bottom-most. It adds a blank, cf andriod panels
<waltman> Wait, every time you add one on the nth screen, it adds an n+1st?
<Pennth> But having to scroll vertically is a stupid pita and bad design decision for a desktop
<Pennth> yes
<waltman> I liked my grid!
<waltman> I was really confused where that 3rd window came from.
<Pennth> Yeah, I mean there are four arrow keys for a good reason!
<waltman> on macOS I can use ctrl-1, ctrl-2, ctrl-3, etc to switch between desktops.
<Pennth> oh, I've always used ctrl-alt-arrow
<waltman> tor is also broken, but I don't feel like trying to fix that atm.
<waltman> Another odd thing. Sometimes when I start an application from the command line, the window appears partially behind my terminal. Is there a setting to have them always appear on top?
<waltman> Apparently the only way is to drill down 6 levels in dconf-editor. Is this a joke?
<waltman> Say what you want about Unity, but at least for me it mostly stayed out of my way. Gnome seems to actively have it out for me.
<jedijf> lol opposite world
<jedijf> i want UNITY back says waltman
<jedijf> let's see, we have mate, cinnamon.....time for oregano? legacy_unity
<teddy-dbear> Xubuntu
<waltman> I had no strong opinions on unity
<waltman> I basically just use my window manager to manage a few terminal windows and chrome.
<waltman> I save all my GUI stuff for the mac. On Linux I'm all about the command line.
<waltman> I just installed ubuntu a few years ago when Unity was already standard. I'd experimented with gnome and kde a little years ago, but for a long time I'd just used windowmaker debian.
<waltman> My only real issue with unity was fonts, but I finally found a solution that worked ok for me.
<waltman> 18.04 should be bashful bear
<waltman> I posted my issue to the forums, but so far no response.
<waltman> Speaking of updates, Apple still hasn't provided one for KRACK on any of its platforms.
<waltman> Turns out it's a *feature*! https://major.io/2015/07/06/allow-new-windows-to-steal-focus-in-gnome-3/
<waltman> More fun -- I don't have a kvm, so when I wanted to work on my mac this afternoon on the big monitor, I swapped over the keyboard and monitor connection. When I came back just now, it had killed my entire X session!
<jthan> waltman: You could use synergy
<waltman> Hmm, maybe. Or maybe Gnome could just not kill my entire session.
<waltman> That tweak didn't work for me btw, and it's not clear to me how I'm supposed to install third-party extensions.
<waltman> Also unclear to me is how much of this mess is stock gnome vs changes ubuntu's made.
<jthan> I can verify that on my stock gnome3 if I launch something from the terminal it jumps to front.
<jthan> that's on Arch
<waltman> for everything?
<jthan> I only tried a few things, but I couldn't find an exception
<jthan> I tried gedit (a gnome application), spotify, and the qt interface for pass to see if qt vs. gtk made a difference
<waltman> what does it say when you run "gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-new-windows"?
<jthan> 'smart'
<waltman> huh.
<jthan> jonathan@demasi:~$ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-new-windows
<jthan> 'smart'
<waltman> Maybe someone in arch fixed it?
<waltman> I changed it from 'smart' to 'strict' at the recommendation of that page, but it didn't help.
<jthan> did you log out and back in?
<waltman> no.
<jthan> Might be a cached setting set at login
<waltman> that page said it would take effect immediately.
<waltman> also with systemd, logging out has a tendency to kill things
<waltman> like my tmux session
<waltman> but who knows? it seems like I was logged out when I disconnected my monitor.
<jthan> seems like people are reporting issues with more than one display
<jthan> do you have just one monitor?
<waltman> under unity it never cared if I unplugged my monitor
<waltman> Yes. And sometimes I've got 0 monitors plugged in.
<waltman> like this afternoon.
<waltman> I may very well be switching to a different wm, because I really hate this.
<r00t^2> gnome3's working for me fine when i add/remove an additional display, power on/off add'l display, etc. i'm willing to bet this is an ubuntu thing; one of the reasons i didn't stick with it very long is they tend to overpatch
<jthan> i3wm is the way to go
<waltman> I don't want tiles. I just want the windows I create to stay where they are, and to be on top and with focus when I create them.
<waltman> like every other wm I've ever used in 25+ years of using gui operating systems.
<waltman> I mean, I'm sure I could eventually tweak it to a state when I'm ok with it, but the default settings just seem idiotic.
<waltman> Anyhow, I need to run out. Sorry for all my whining.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-17
<swift110> hey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples. critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Updating to Eoan...
<waltman> update -- it finished but I don't have any dns servers
<waltman> So apparently the server release of eoan isn't quite ready yet?
<waltman> Sorry, I'm going to cross-post a few things from #plug since I think this is relevant and some folks aren't in both channels.
<waltman> So it turns out if you install ubuntu-server 16.10 and then also install ubuntu-desktop, you get conflicting methods of setting up the network that will bite you in 19.10.
<waltman> The solution was to comment a few lines referencing enp3s0 in /etc/network/interfaces.
<waltman> Why, do you ask, do they use network-manager in desktop but something else in server? An excellent question.
<waltman> Also they've moved Chromium to a snap. I need to reenter all my passwords, but strangely it still remembered my bookmarks and pinned tabs.
<waltman> In case anyone else runs into it, this describes the chromium password bug and how to fix it -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1848621
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
